# Money no object LED



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 7, 2021)

Looking to switch my old 600wHPS/MH light for something top notch.

It’ll ideally need to cover a 5x5 tent footprint.

I was looking at a gravita 1700 this morning which seems decent but says it might struggle to fully cover a 5x5 area.

What would u guys recommend I look at?

cheers!!


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2021)

Gavita Pro 1700e *LED* 120-277 Volt 

see what nasa are useing for therer crop experiments


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2021)

California Lightworks SolarXtreme 1000 dont know the coverage though


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 7, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Looking to switch my old 600wHPS/MH light for something top notch.
> 
> It’ll ideally need to cover a 5x5 tent footprint.
> 
> ...


3 or 4 of these

https://kingbriteled.en.alibaba.com/product/62489349726-824559145/2021_Kingbrite_320w_V4_original_Samsung_LM301H_mix_CREE_XP_G3_660nm_qb288_board_led_grow_light.html?spm=a2700.shop_plgr.41413.13.71be7d69LOdUTv


----------



## grass_fish (Apr 7, 2021)

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/ This company back their product and can prove their numbers.


----------



## Tallipharoah (Apr 7, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/ This company back their product and can prove their numbers.


This man knows, their honestly not even expensive if you look around and dont get the scorpion. I fuck with this brand hard, and will prolly use them forever. Some dude plugged me with this knowledge and I share it every chance I get, if you use RIU10 at checkout you get 10 percent off.


----------



## OSBuds (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2021)

Dude buy WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU LIKE no matter the cost and don't listen to anyone on this website. You will get 20 different answers for 20 different lights. 

Quantum boards, strips, cobs and bar lights. Get what makes you happy no matter if it costs $200 or $2000. In the end you learn as you go and your choices will change depending on what you learn during your grow.

This thread will soon turn into a sarcasm match and you will get a lot of misinformation. Good luck dealing with it


----------



## Bookush34 (Apr 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Dude buy WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU LIKE no matter the cost and don't listen to anyone on this website. You will get 20 different answers for 20 different lights.
> 
> Quantum boards, strips, cobs and bar lights. Get what makes you happy no matter if it costs $200 or $2000. In the end you learn as you go and your choices will change depending on what you learn during your grow.
> 
> This thread will soon turn into a sarcasm match and you will get a lot of misinformation. Good luck dealing with it


You need to roll that negativity up a smoke it bud.


----------



## Bookush34 (Apr 7, 2021)

I have been very happy with my vero29s from Timber grow lights. 3+ years now. 

I think a Redwood fatty VS would kill it in a 5x5. 









Fatty VS


This high output nine (9) COB LED grow light fixture features Bridgelux Vero29 COBs and three (3) Meanwell drivers for maximum uptime. Remote driver placement helps with managing heat and custom color temperatures are available. Innovative design engineered to cover a 5 x 5 coverage area with...




timbergrowlights.com


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2021)

Bookush34 said:


> You need to roll that negativity up a smoke it bud.


What was so negative about the truth? Too funny. Then you make a post about YOUR favorite light. ROFL


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 7, 2021)

if you go for LED boards, my advice to buy more light than you think you need. Ive noticed (at least with HLG and BudgetLed, so id assume its universal) that a light advertised for a 4x4 space is better suited in a 3x3' if you want maximum coverage from edge to edge.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2021)

OSBuds said:


> View attachment 4873058


Interesting chart. I was going what the... reading the $1600 they say it costs to run a 600 watt HPS. Then I saw that they're basing it off extremely high electricity costs of 0.17¢ per Kw. I pay 1/4 of that running off peak hours. Good for comparison as long as you adjust for actual electricity costs.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 7, 2021)

Ooooo if money really isn’t a problem get the top of the range scyence ones with the spectrum control. And get yourself a proper uvb led ( very very very expensive though ). Or get yourself some agromax uvb t5s


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

I'd go with the Gavita, but I'm biased. I'm averaging OVER 51 oz per LED right now in a 4 x 4 sq. ft. space, without co2. You'll do fine with any of the top LED's, it more important to be a strong grower who can develop an even canopy and control humidity and temps.

With that though, Gavita over packs their diodes so they don't have to push them as hard as many of the others. That in turn allows them to last longer without burning out.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 7, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Ooooo if money really isn’t a problem get the top of the range scyence ones with the spectrum control. And get yourself a proper uvb led ( very very very expensive though ). Or get yourself some agromax uvb t5s


2 of the scyence alpha dragon would be nice in that space $2700 though


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 7, 2021)

Interested in the Gavitas, can someone point me in the right direction? I run a 600hps in a 4x4, tried dual 400's but was a bit hot. Want even coverage is all I ask.


----------



## lazaah (Apr 7, 2021)

2-4 GLA high light boards. Youd only need two, but why not 4!


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

"Interested in the Gavitas, can someone point me in the right direction? I run a 600hps in a 4x4, tried dual 400's but was a bit hot. Want even coverage is all I ask."

No other fixture on the market gives you the spread that the gavita does......do yourself a favor, do a google search for "sshz and Orange Gasm" which is my thread on another site with over 42,000 views and growing about 1,000 views a month. It was my first grow under LED's, I got over 106 oz in a 4 X 8 space under two of them. There's a ton of info in the thread by many people, but results speak louder than words.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

Here is 1/2 the room!!!


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 7, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> I'm averaging OVER 51 oz per LED right now in a 4 x 4 sq. ft. space, without co2.


over 51 oz in a 4x4'? Thats dried weight?


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Dude buy WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU LIKE no matter the cost and don't listen to anyone on this website. You will get 20 different answers for 20 different lights.
> 
> Quantum boards, strips, cobs and bar lights. Get what makes you happy no matter if it costs $200 or $2000. In the end you learn as you go and your choices will change depending on what you learn during your grow.
> 
> This thread will soon turn into a sarcasm match and you will get a lot of misinformation. Good luck dealing with it


Isn’t that the whole point of a forum to get different opinions?

I knew I was opening a can of worms but just skim through the shite and read the useful info.

That’s my knowledge of forums haha


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 7, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> "Interested in the Gavitas, can someone point me in the right direction? I run a 600hps in a 4x4, tried dual 400's but was a bit hot. Want even coverage is all I ask."
> 
> No other fixture on the market gives you the spread that the gavita does......do yourself a favor, do a google search for "sshz and Orange Gasm" which is my thread on another site with over 42,000 views and growing about 1,000 views a month. It was my first grow under LED's, I got over 106 oz in a 4 X 8 space under two of them. There's a ton of info in the thread by many people, but results speak louder than words.


Thanks. I will definitely be looking through that. That sounds insane. 9lbs in a 4x8, correct?

As someone with HiD background, where do I start to look at LED's? So much misinformation I'm not sure where to even look. 1000$ is a lot to invest in false promise, where I know HiD provides great results at a fraction of the overhead. Not bashing LED but just wondering where to get the right information to get myself on the right path.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Interesting chart. I was going what the... reading the $1600 they say it costs to run a 600 watt HPS. Then I saw that they're basing it off extremely high electricity costs of 0.17¢ per Kw. I pay 1/4 of that running off peak hours. Good for comparison as long as you adjust for actual electricity costs.


Thats UK rate :/ in fact it’s more like 20c an hr!


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 7, 2021)

If money was no object id grab one or 2 of the best lights from any of these:
Timber
HLG
Gavita
BudgetLED/Elevated Lighting Co.


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 7, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Thats UK rate :/ in fact it’s more like 20c an hr!


Ouch, I pay half that off peak and I thought that was highway robbery.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> Here is 1/2 the room!!!
> 
> View attachment 4873235



Where’s the other pound and a half? Those are just baby plants, nowhere near your claims imo.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Thats UK rate :/ in fact it’s more like 20c an hr!


Yikes!



Hashishh said:


> Ouch, I pay half that off peak and I thought that was highway robbery.


I have a time of use pricing plan and run my lights at night during off-peak hours.


Off-peak4.128 ¢ per kWh


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> over 51 oz in a 4x4'? Thats dried weight?


That’s lying through the teeth, that’s what that is.


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We also have a time of use plan but pay much more than that during off-peak. I'm almost jealous. I could put in 3 or 4 times the lighting without killing the electric bill.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> That’s lying through the teeth, that’s what that is.


Yeah because I feel pretty proud just to pull 48 ounces from a 5X5 now and then. Of course that was using just dollar store and walmart regular household LED bulbs though, so I honestly don't know. I recently "upgraded" to four 240W LM301H-based quantum boards, but they don't have the same flexibility and coverage. I may get similar results but end up spending a bit more on electricity with them.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 7, 2021)

@Hashishh I wasn't kidding though: https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-budget-5x5-setup.982183/

I don't usually joke on here unless I put an "LOL" or "/s" in there somewhere to let people know I'm not serious. It should make you think though when a person can outgrow many folks (not all) who use expensive HLG lights compared with freakin' dollar store and Walmart light bulbs with less operating costs and initial investment (about $300 maybe to light a 5X5 in Canadian dollars).


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Isn’t that the whole point of a forum to get different opinions?
> 
> I knew I was opening a can of worms but just skim through the shite and read the useful info.
> 
> That’s my knowledge of forums haha


Oh you got your opinions all right. Wait...............there's more


----------



## Racingfana (Apr 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Dude buy WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU LIKE no matter the cost and don't listen to anyone on this website. You will get 20 different answers for 20 different lights.
> 
> Quantum boards, strips, cobs and bar lights. Get what makes you happy no matter if it costs $200 or $2000. In the end you learn as you go and your choices will change depending on what you learn during your grow.
> 
> This thread will soon turn into a sarcasm match and you will get a lot of misinformation. Good luck dealing with it





V256.420 said:


> What was so negative about the truth? Too funny. Then you make a post about YOUR favorite light. ROFL


 Too many experts on this website ready with moronic comments and no real help..


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2021)

Racingfana said:


> Too many experts on this website ready with moronic comments and no real help..


and you just turned into one of them. WELCOME new member. Enjoy your stay 

Nice first post. Here is a little something from my sponsor


----------



## Racingfana (Apr 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> and you just turned into one of them. WELCOME new member. Enjoy your stay
> 
> Nice first post. Here is a little something from my sponsor


Uhhhh a well


V256.420 said:


> and you just turned into one of them. WELCOME new member. Enjoy your stay
> 
> Nice first post. Here is a little something from my sponsor


Here's one of the experts.. a well-known member with all the answers...


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

Racingfana said:


> Here's one of the experts.. a well-known member with all the answers...


He doesn’t even grow. Ignore him.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2021)

Racingfana said:


> Uhhhh a well
> 
> 
> Here's one of the experts.. a well-known member with all the answers...


His second post. More insightful than his first. Must be a friend of Racerx


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> He doesn’t even grow. Ignore him.


Can you prove this? Or are you talking out of your ass like usual?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Can you prove this? Or are you talking out of your ass like usual?


Can you?


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Can you?


You are the one saying I don't grow. You prove it.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> You are the one saying I don't grow. You prove it.


Show the world your 2x2 blurple blaster


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Show the world your 2x2 blurple blaster


If you want my dick pic just ask bk. Don't beat around the bush man.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

"over 51 oz in a 4x4'? Thats dried weight?"

Well, the room yielded over 106 oz dried and packaged under 2 Gavita 1700e's in a 4 x 8 space. The strain was Orange Gasm by irie seeds. My second grow under them was Sweet Zombie by Expert Seeds, which yielded over 103 oz. I am now in my 3rd grow, Ethos seeds Candy Store and this yield will be over 100 oz again. All three grows, start to finish, are over at T H C farmer under grow diaries by sshz.

The first two grows now have over 42,000 views, my current is over 26,000 and I'm still around 5-6 weeks from being finished.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

"Thanks. I will definitely be looking through that. That sounds insane. 9lbs in a 4x8, correct?"

No, better get your calculator out. That's over 6 lbs., not 9. (6 X16= 96, so 6 lbs. 10 oz.)


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

1/2 the current grow...... day 40.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> 1/2 the current grow...... day 40.
> 
> View attachment 4873292


So that right there will give you 50 ounces? Not real easy to believe but whatever you say.

I don't get more than 20 out of my 4 x 4 with a 600 hps.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> So that right there will give you 50 ounces? Not real easy to believe but whatever you say.
> 
> I don't get more than 20 out of my 4 x 4 with a 600 hps.
> 
> View attachment 4873296


640w of top quality led will most definitely stomp all over 600 hps watts


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> "over 51 oz in a 4x4'? Thats dried weight?"
> 
> Well, the room yielded over 106 oz dried and packaged under 2 Gavita 1700e's in a 4 x 8 space. The strain was Orange Gasm by irie seeds. My second grow under them was Sweet Zombie by Expert Seeds, which yielded over 103 oz. I am now in my 3rd grow, Ethos seeds Candy Store and this yield will be over 100 oz again. All three grows, start to finish, are over at T H C farmer under grow diaries by sshz.
> 
> The first two grows now have over 42,000 views, my current is over 26,000 and I'm still around 5-6 weeks from being finished.



You keep showing pics of un finished half rooms. Show me the 7 pound 4x8 fully ripe.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> 640w of top quality led will most definitely stomp all over 600 hps watts


I'm not denying that. But 30 extra ounces? Come on.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

Another non believer......I see them all the time. Go to the Orange Gasm thread, search out the videos around week 5-6 in flowering- those will change your mind. I used to get it all the time, once they read thru the threads and look at the progression of the grow, it never happens anymore.

the pic above is only at day 40, give them a chance to fill out a bit. The pic above is also cropped, you are not seeing the full room.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'm not denying that. But 30 extra ounces? Come on.


I don’t doubt those numbers if he’s running drain to waste, haven’t bothered looking at his thread on the other forum but 3lbs is achievable in a 4x4 with the right strain running that amount of led and salts.


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 7, 2021)

Northwood said:


> @Hashishh I wasn't kidding though: https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-budget-5x5-setup.982183/
> 
> I don't usually joke on here unless I put an "LOL" or "/s" in there somewhere to let people know I'm not serious. It should make you think though when a person can outgrow many folks (not all) who use expensive HLG lights compared with freakin' dollar store and Walmart light bulbs with less operating costs and initial investment (about $300 maybe to light a 5X5 in Canadian dollars).


And all I wanted was the proof to back it up. I'll be honest you downplayed it in your initial post. I was expecting a couple little LEDs and a few pounds of wet, leafy schwag. 

Good stuff dude, for real.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 7, 2021)

All of you guys that buy the china shipped lights, what do you do for warr? Have you had to deal with that scenario yet? It would be the only thing holding me back from trying them out. I personally love my HLG's. Just curious.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> All of you guys that buy the china shipped lights, what do you do for warr? Have you had to deal with that scenario yet? It would be the only thing holding me back from trying them out. I personally love my HLG's. Just curious.



Buddy just had 2 strips go out on his 2 year olds lights, Meijiu shipped him 2 new strips the next day, took a week to get to him


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 7, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> "Thanks. I will definitely be looking through that. That sounds insane. 9lbs in a 4x8, correct?"
> 
> No, better get your calculator out. That's over 6 lbs., not 9. (6 X16= 96, so 6 lbs. 10 oz.)


Yup, had a few too many tokes this morning. Even then, still very impressive. 

I just sat down and started watching some videos by a guy with apogee I think the company was called. Pretty interesting stuff, I wanna look more into the PPFD of LED vs HID. Ideally I'd like something that matches the wattage at the wall as my HPS but runs more efficiently. I'll have to start looking at brands and stuff. My light burnt out not long ago and I'm using my backup.. time to upgrade I think.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

What you guys are missing is the Grams per Watt.......... since the gavita's are 645 watts (vs. the HPS at 1000 watts), I'm getting 2.3 GPW without co2. So I'm getting as lot more oz out of the room with way less electricity being used.

I link many of Dr, Bruce Bugbee's video's in my threads, who is the owner of Apogee. I've added UV-B to my grows because of his UVB video. He's a Professor at Univ. of Utah, and the only professor who has the only legal license to study lighting and marijuana at the school in the U.S.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 7, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> What you guys are missing is the Grams per Watt.......... since the gavita's are 645 watts (vs. the HPS at 1000 watts), I'm getting 2.3 GPW without co2. So I'm getting as lot more oz out of the room with way less electricity being used.
> 
> I link many of Dr, Bruce Bugbee's video's in my threads, who is the owner of Apogee. I've added UV-B to my grows because of his UVB video. He's a Professor at Univ. of Utah, and the only professor who has the only legal license to study lighting and marijuana at the school in the U.S.


Honestly that's a slightly useless metric. I guess I can grow up to 1.5 GPW with just regular LED dollar store and walmart light bulbs. But the fact that in early seedling and veg when I can just screw in more bulbs as they grow allowed me for more savings. In other words, I started my 4 plants with one 14 watt bulb each, and just added to it gradually by screwing in other bulbs. I "upgraded" to quantum boards with Samsung LM301H diodes, and I spend more throughout my entire grow cycle now than I ever did. I don't even get the coverage I'm used to, so I helped my last grow with 8 LED bulbs from Home Depot! LOL

Got about 1 kilogram from the one plant though, so I think it worked OK even if I spend a few dollars extra on electricity than I'm used to.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Buddy just had 2 strips go out on his 2 year olds lights, Meijiu shipped him 2 new strips the next day, took a week to get to him


Damn that's pretty good. I see a 30-40" recommended mounting height. Is that accurate? If I got one, I'd use it to flower in a 3x3x6 and height could be an issue.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

Well, we'll agree to disagree. The gpw metric can be compared to anyone else's grow making it very relevant for comparison purposes.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> Well, we'll agree to disagree. The gpw metric can be compared to anyone else's grow making it very relevant for comparison purposes.



Are you ever going to post a finished, fully ripe crop in your 4x8? 6+ pounds is something to brag about sure, but the size of your plants and buds are tiny for the yields you claim.

I run the same wattage, and same size flower area but harvest 3 pounds less with quadruple the size of plants and buds?

4.5 pounds, solid bud 30” deep, your plants don’t even look 30” tall. You must think we were born yesterday honestly


----------



## LowriderJones (Apr 7, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Looking to switch my old 600wHPS/MH light for something top notch.
> 
> It’ll ideally need to cover a 5x5 tent footprint.
> 
> ...


Hey there, I did something similar recently, ditched my old 1000w HPS in favor of a new LED full spectrum bar light that pulls either 600 or 640w from the wall (I forget which!). What I did was search out the manufacturers that produce the name brand LED bars for the US based middle men, and was able to find several on Alibaba. I ordered directly thru the manufacturer instead of the middle man, the only difference on the light is that it doesn't have their logo on it. The big difference? The price. The exact same lights are selling on Amazon for $600-1000+ all day. Mine is going for right around $1000. I paid $430 including shipping. It shipped to my house from Hong Kong in 3 days, less time than it takes for Amazon to ship some packages from inside my state. Product quality is on point. Blinding. My plants absolutely love it, and the savings on electricity and reduction in heat are a big plus too. Mine has the Samsung LM301B/H chips, and a meanwell driver. These are the more desirable options in these types of lights, as opposed to cheap light chips of lower quality. I love how evenly it distributes light across the entire 4x4' footprint of my tent. It would absolutely cover a 5x5' as well, and is advertised for that size. There was very little assembly involved, simply plug each bar in and you're up and running! It does produce some heat but nothing close to what the HPS put off! My friend runs more than 10 of these chained together, and his finished product is phenomenal. He has done very well on weight with these as well. I just flipped my 1st run under these to flower a few days ago, and so far everything is fantastic. I know there are some stigmas attached to certain sellers on Alibaba, but as long as you choose a reputable one that's been in business multiple years and has positive ratings, you should be in good shape. Also, choose one with multiple seller "badges". This is the avenue I went, and I have no doubt this post will be valuable information for others. I will attach a pic of the light running so you know I'm not just "blowing smoke" hope this points you in a helpful direction. Happy growing!


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Damn that's pretty good. I see a 30-40" recommended mounting height. Is that accurate? If I got one, I'd use it to flower in a 3x3x6 and height could be an issue.


18” is good, with strips not qb’s I’d bet 12” is fine


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Damn that's pretty good. I see a 30-40" recommended mounting height. Is that accurate? If I got one, I'd use it to flower in a 3x3x6 and height could be an issue.


24” I get 900 ppfd pretty much evenly spread.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

The problem with Alibaba is the repair and warranty if anything ever happens. Some manufacturers require you send it back to China which would cost more than the actual light itself. If you do searches, you'll find many people complaining about just this issue. Save a little money now, pay a lot more down the road. Chinese crap is still Chinese crap, no matter where or how you buy it. The Chinese stuff has no outside agency reviewing the manufacturing process, parts or equipment, like U.S. based "Intertek" who inspects every piece of equipment from many of the manufacturers, like Gavita, which is made in Mexico.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> The problem with Alibaba is the repair and warranty if anything ever happens. Some manufacturers require you send it back to China which would cost more than the actual light itself. If you do searches, you'll find many people complaining about just this issue. Save a little money now, pay a lot more down the road. Chinese crap is still Chinese crap, no matter where or how you buy it. The Chinese stuff has no outside agency reviewing the manufacturing process, parts or equipment, like U.S. based "Intertek" who inspects every piece of equipment from many of the manufacturers, like Gavita, which is made in Mexico.


Weird. Every single person I know that’s had a issue has had it resolved within the same day of said issue. Once again talking out your ass.


----------



## OSBuds (Apr 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Interesting chart.


You probably already know this, if not the PPF / umols column is the most important specification in the chart.
The higher PPF the more photons available.


----------



## Racingfana (Apr 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> He doesn’t even grow. Ignore him.


600 hps? Really?


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Apr 7, 2021)

I just bought the Fluence Spydr 2P and I literally just installed it! I already love it! Definitely on the pricey end at $1200 though!


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2021)

Racingfana said:


> 600 hps? Really?


What's wrong with a 600 watt HPS? They grow good weed.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Apr 7, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> over 51 oz in a 4x4'? Thats dried weight?


Maybe he weighs the pots and soil too.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 7, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> Maybe he weighs the pots and soil too.


Hrs weighing more than bud that’s for sure.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

Why is that so hard to believe. I see people doing even better than me. If you're too lazy to read the thread and look at the videos/pictures, don't bother commenting. Do you think a thread would have over 42,000 views in just a few months if there wasn't something to it???









Irie Seeds "Orange Gasm" under Gavita Pro 1700e LED's..........


After over 30+ years of growing under HPS bulbs, I've finally made the switch to LED's. Bigtime! 2 of these LED's cost me over $2800 delivered. Everything is new- a new room, 2 new lights, a new strain, a different exhaust system, new pots, etc........ Excessive heat was the main reason for the...




www.thcfarmer.com


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 7, 2021)

Im not too lazy to go to your thread, i read through as many pages as THCfarmer will allow without being a member. I mostly saw comments about some giveaway/contest you are doing, which probably greatly contribute to these page views you seem REALLY hung up on lol. Nobody gives a fraction of a fuck how many views you have homie. 

Berner has 1.6M followers on IG, people dont know shit. follows/views/comment numbers couldnt mean less.


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 7, 2021)

15 people play in a contest, and you think it has an impact on 42,000 views. This is why people are leaving RIU in droves, because of assholes like you that make comments that just show your ignorance and jealousy. I just popped in to help the fuckin guy out, you come in to stir the pot with your childish crap. Spew all you want, this is exactly why I stopped most of my posting here, because of pussies like you. Back to the farm I go.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Weird. Every single person I know that’s had a issue has had it resolved within the same day of said issue. Once again talking out your ass.


meiju and kingbrite will replace panels if they go bad within the warranty period.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 7, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> Why is that so hard to believe. I see people doing even better than me. If you're too lazy to read the thread and look at the videos/pictures, don't bother commenting. Do you think a thread would have over 42,000 views in just a few months if there wasn't something to it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t doubt you - why should I? Just read as much as I could going backwards. That harvest shot is impressive!

Don’t care about weight that’s a hoorna mount of weed.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2021)

HLG 550 V2's .. Best was 675g per light. 18 lights for 26.8 lbs. .. and that's old tech for LED. Wish it was time to upgrade, but these are gonna last longer than the technology advances. Couple more years, and things are gonna be different. Just like the iPhone, laptops, etc,... they all get better every year or so. We may be talking about Plasma or Gamma ray generators with flux capacitors in a few years.... who knows.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 8, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> 15 people play in a contest, and you think it has an impact on 42,000 views. This is why people are leaving RIU in droves, because of assholes like you that make comments that just show your ignorance and jealousy. I just popped in to help the fuckin guy out, you come in to stir the pot with your childish crap. Spew all you want, this is exactly why I stopped most of my posting here, because of pussies like you. Back to the farm I go.


42000 views in a year? So my journal has 48000 in 6 months, must be because I don’t fudge my number then eh?


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 8, 2021)

about a pound


----------



## Fruity420 (Apr 9, 2021)

BK78 must dry and trim his.

I don’t get the numbers some claim, I see the pictures and the plants look awfully similar, but the dry weight claimed is ludicrous
Are they weighing buds with huge amounts of stem on and still green? 

It’s like getting the police to tell me the street value


----------



## bk78 (Apr 9, 2021)

Fruity420 said:


> BK78 must dry and trim his.
> 
> I don’t get the numbers some claim, I see the pictures and the plants look awfully similar, but the dry weight claimed is ludicrous
> Are they weighing buds with huge amounts of stem on and still green?
> ...


Everyone likes to fib for internet clout


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 9, 2021)

So I skimmed this thread and you may skim this one as im stoned and long winded. Im not gonna tell you what to do. Ill tell you what i did and why You can be the judge.

I come from the duel 1k vertical barbulb world. I just bought 2 x5s DIY and a Mono Veg fixture from ChilLed Growcraft. Mainly 2 things sold me over the rest of what I researched. Ability to repair, and long term ownership. 

Having done a fair bit if internet reading it seems that LEDs have come quite the way. All of the designs are similar. The A8s from China are just unbranded Growers Choice lights. Good lights. Save a bit if your willing to wait. You can get a 650R knock off as well. Look up gb648. About the same cost after import costs. Same stuff as everyone else. Even Chilled. Theyre all useing Samsung diodes, a led board and a meanwell/invotronics driver. Its all about the same. All with a 3ish year warrenty and various reviews around the net. Once you eliminate the similarities you can start to see the differences.

First, assembly. This is where US companies seem to stand apart. The ones that order parts and assemble here in the US have better quality control. HLG, ChilLed, Timber ect. Now dont let that fool you however. If you spend enough time on Alibaba you can learn about quality companies there as well. Longevity is the first thing to look for. They been on there for 5+ years chances are they are legit. Mieju, spiderfarmer, kingbrite mars hydro are examples of this. I mean Spend 2 sec with a google search "top 10 led grow lights 2021" and buy whatever strikes your fancy on that list as long as nothing on that list leads back to amazon. LOL. (However dont sleep on the RA1000, that light is a hidden gem on amazon). 

That being said only one of these offered a website that I could order parts from should something happen to my light. +1 for ChilLed. Driver 300ish, New led board 80. Or, new led diodes drop with better umol/j. I can order a set of boards and upgrade my ChilLed Frame. That was very important to me. I am not a rich person. So if a LED diode goes out, or a driver stops working...much cheaper to buy a part over a new light. I can also upgrade my x5s to x6s should I desire. I am currently undecided. But I might.

Cost was another factor for me. As i said, I'm not a rich person. But I got 2 of the x5s and the mono rail for under 2k. 

And finally the parts. Its a aluminum frame with white led strips mounted to it. It has a remote driver with dimmer. I doubt the aluminum frame ever needs replaced. I like simple and effective. I put it together. Took me a hour for the first one and 45 min for the second. The wiring is good. has plenty of parts. Good directions to put together. And the packaging/shipping is top form. Should last for years. LIke I said long term ownership was also important to me. 

And the back and forth with Austin from ChilLed was great. I enjoyed my experience so much that 2 weeks later I bought a mono rail with a Veg board in it. 

So with that in mind Id say for a 5x5 space Id go with a DIY x6 from Chilled if your in a tent. If your in a more open room id go for the full 1k. Im stoned and been typing this and forgot what your space was like.
  


This is a 4x4 Bed in a 5x5 tent. I think it would light up the whole thing just fine.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 10, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> So I skimmed this thread and you may skim this one as im stoned and long winded. Im not gonna tell you what to do. Ill tell you what i did and why You can be the judge.
> 
> I come from the duel 1k vertical barbulb world. I just bought 2 x5s DIY and a Mono Veg fixture from ChilLed Growcraft. Mainly 2 things sold me over the rest of what I researched. Ability to repair, and long term ownership.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response!

Im not really a fan of building stuff I have no idea about - especially something pricey and potentially dangerous (fire hazard) in my home so I’m tempted to buy and forget kinda thing. Even though I’m sure it’s fine I don’t wanna take the risk.

Still warming to that gavita 1700e. Can get a dimming mode which keeps the efficiency all the way down to 50% which I thought was pretty neat.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 10, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Thanks for the detailed response!
> 
> Im not really a fan of building stuff I have no idea about - especially something pricey and potentially dangerous (fire hazard) in my home so I’m tempted to buy and forget kinda thing. Even though I’m sure it’s fine I don’t wanna take the risk.
> 
> Still warming to that gavita 1700e. Can get a dimming mode which keeps the efficiency all the way down to 50% which I thought was pretty neat.


I mean they have ones that are already put together as well. Gavitas are good, but they wont do a 5x5. 4x4 is their limit.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 10, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> I mean they have ones that are already put together as well. Gavitas are good, but they wont do a 5x5. 4x4 is their limit.


I’ll have a wee look. Hopefully can get them in the UK.

Yeah I was thinking that - says it can veg a 5x5 but only flower a 4x4. But it’s got to have a better footprint than my 600w air cooled HPS/MH

Cheers man


----------



## TimBar (Apr 10, 2021)

I shut down my HPS - it worked well, but I hated the heat, buying expensive bulbs. 

Look at that chart - Holy wasted money batman. These companies are screwing us bad. Should not need to pay over $1/watt


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 10, 2021)

TimBar said:


> I shut down my HPS - it worked well, but I hated the heat, buying expensive bulbs.
> 
> Look at that chart - Holy wasted money batman. These companies are screwing us bad. Should not need to pay over $1/watt


Lucky for me that heat provided warmth for the tent. Just how warm do these LEDs run? Do they produce enough ambient heat to make a difference in the room?

Kinda seems counter intuitive to switch to LED then spend extra warming the room up.


----------



## JakeBakeADK (Apr 10, 2021)

Fluence Spydrx You will not be disappointed I promise.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Apr 10, 2021)

JakeBakeADK said:


> Fluence Spydrx You will not be disappointed I promise.


That's what I bought, the 2P version, love it!!


----------



## ricman (Apr 10, 2021)

I am an Optic LED guy myself.....but I really like the chilled tech lights also...they look incredible IMO.


----------



## Bookush34 (Apr 10, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> What was so negative about the truth? Too funny. Then you make a post about YOUR favorite light. ROFL


The guy asked for recommendations. That’s what I did. 

These threads turn to shit from people like you.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 10, 2021)

Bookush34 said:


> The guy asked for recommendations. That’s what I did.
> 
> These threads turn to shit from people like you.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 10, 2021)

Anyone mentioned meijiu strip lights yet?

so far they have been the best producers from pics posted in this thread :shrug:


----------



## Hydrahail (Apr 10, 2021)

5 to 6 pounds per 4x8 is where you want to be but is strain dependent


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Anyone mentioned meijiu strip lights yet?
> 
> so far they have been the best producers from pics posted in this thread :shrug:


Trouble is finding one in UK. Only from states and if anything goes wrong it’s gonna cost a bomb to post.

Seems like it’s more catered to the US?


----------



## bk78 (Apr 10, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Trouble is finding one in UK. Only from states and if anything goes wrong it’s gonna cost a bomb to post.
> 
> Seems like it’s more catered to the US?



Well I’m not in the US so there’s that I guess?


----------



## ComfortCreator (Apr 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well I’m not in the US so there’s that I guess?


What?


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Well I’m not in the US so there’s that I guess?


Not very helpful as u could be in Canada which ain’t that far to ship parts lol


----------



## bk78 (Apr 10, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> What?


Wut


----------



## bk78 (Apr 10, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Not very helpful as u could be in Canada which ain’t that far to ship parts lol


K


----------



## Fevs. (Apr 10, 2021)

I live in the UK and use led in some tents and Gavita 750w de in another 3. All 4ft x 4ft tents. I think if you do go led maybe look into this uvb that keeps popping up. I have grown the same cuts I have under hps, metal halide and led. Led buds are beautiful with good yield, hps buds yield great too, but still great quality. Metal halide grows really dank stinky weed with slightly less yield. 4000k Philips metal halide that is.

Why don't you just get an air cooled hood and mix led with a 1000w hps, alongside some uvb bars? That would do you a real treat! 

51 zips in a 4ft x4ft tent. I'm with bk78 on this one. Total bull shit! I ain't reading through 68 pages when I already smell bullshit! What page are the ripe buds on? In fairness to bk78 he showed us the plants which were better, also with a realistic claim of the honest dry weight yield.

I would like to add that because I live in the UK I use led and hps to accommodate the different seasons. In winter a good old hps warms my place a lovely. In summer, leds do great alone!


----------



## bk78 (Apr 10, 2021)

Fevs. said:


> I live in the UK and use led in some tents and Gavita 750w de in another 3. All 4ft x 4ft tents. I think if you do go led maybe look into this uvb that keeps popping up. I have grown the same cuts I have under hps, metal halide and led. Led buds are beautiful with good yield, hps buds yield great too, but still great quality. Metal halide grows really dank stinky weed with slightly less yield. 4000k Philips metal halide that is.
> 
> Why don't you just get an air cooled hood and mix led with a 1000w hps, alongside some uvb bars? That would do you a real treat!
> 
> ...


No ripe pics were posted, just gotta take his word for the 7 pounds in a 4x8 bro.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 10, 2021)

Isnt Shane from Migro in the UK? His lights are good. I personally like his light reviews. If I was in the UK id get a cople of his Aray 12 Pro's.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 10, 2021)

Fevs. said:


> I live in the UK and use led in some tents and Gavita 750w de in another 3. All 4ft x 4ft tents. I think if you do go led maybe look into this uvb that keeps popping up. I have grown the same cuts I have under hps, metal halide and led. Led buds are beautiful with good yield, hps buds yield great too, but still great quality. Metal halide grows really dank stinky weed with slightly less yield. 4000k Philips metal halide that is.
> 
> Why don't you just get an air cooled hood and mix led with a 1000w hps, alongside some uvb bars? That would do you a real treat!
> 
> ...


I guess I could supplement but I like the idea of having no hotspots in terms of lighting.

I’ve been using MH for flower for a while now and noticed how the flavour is great. Nice to see you’ve done side by sides and seen the same.

I grow outdoors with autos in the UK during the summer as it’s too warm upstairs


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No ripe pics were posted, just gotta take his word for the 7 pounds in a 4x8 bro.


Bet he was using airpots xD


----------



## bk78 (Apr 10, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Bet he was using airpots xD


ok that was funny lol


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 10, 2021)

Well then I guess I just sucks. My 4x4 bed in a 5x5 tent with a 600 watt chilled only pulled 813 grams weight post final trim after a 5 days dried and a 12 days in cardboard boxes. I may need to go back to the drawing board if I should be pulling 3.5 lbs or 1,587 grams per 600 watt light....


----------



## madvillian420 (Apr 10, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> Well then I guess I just sucks. My 4x4 bed in a 5x5 tent with a 600 watt chilled only pulled 813 grams weight post final trim after a 5 days dried and a 12 days in cardboard boxes. I may need to go back to the drawing board if I should be pulling 3.5 lbs or 1,587 grams per 600 watt light....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875725


never saw a bed of multiple plants, pretty cool.


----------



## JakeBakeADK (Apr 10, 2021)

JakeBakeADK said:


> Fluence Spydrx You will not be disappointed I promise.


 Day 24 from flip. Couldn’t be happier


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 10, 2021)

Fevs. said:


> 51 zips in a 4ft x4ft tent.


I believe him. The whole world harvests 5 easy with 2 lights with low yielding strains, so why wouldn't the gavita 1700 led (the best led right now) with a high yielding strain do 6-7?


----------



## SnoopyDoo (Apr 10, 2021)

bk78 said:


> No ripe pics were posted, just gotta take his word for the 7 pounds in a 4x8 bro.


It's amazing, I know guys who double my yields with plants half the size. They even stick by the claim while I'm there staring at their plants and thinking "bout a pound."


----------



## Fevs. (Apr 11, 2021)

I use Sanlight leds v2.1. They are fucking good leds! Also use 100w cree 3590 cobs in a mix of 3500k and 2700k . I love them because they take up hardly any space and they dim.

Maybe if 51 oz is possible in a 4x4, it will never be me that gets that lmao

I haven't weighed a plant in years. I grow in many styles and ways and just do it for. Current grow is this

4x4 tent 510w of led. 4 sanlights and a cree cob

4 wedding cakes from seed corners. A gorilla zkittlez in the middle. Need to move shit round but I'm usually pissed up by 8pm when the lights come on and leave it til tmrw. Tmrw never comes man!  

It's been years since I have left plants un top'd, so this round as I'm having a break soon and have chosen various different strains for my percy, I thought I'd leave some untouched.

Flipped them all as I'm taking that break. These were all tiny when I flipped them 44 days ago. They spent ages growing without showing signs of flowering as they still had to mature enough. 41 of 12/12





Here is a Cindy Jock auto on day 71. Moved to here as 5 was too many in the original tent

Now in my old drobe under a 180w led. gn telos06.





Next up is the tent she was removed from. 4 other Cindys Jock auto's also on day 71 from seed

Plucked these so I don't get bud rot. Still feeding them ec1.2. Every plant in my grow is in coco and gets fed house and garden coco a and b plus canna boost in last 3 weeks.

This tent is a 1mx1m tent, 600w hps, but was under a 400w halide until a few weeks go. Fattening those buds up with the 600w


----------



## Fevs. (Apr 11, 2021)

+ Barneys Farm Tangerine Dream elite clone. 3ft early flipped plant on day 58 of 12/12. Wreaks of freshly squeezed oranges. This plant is so important that I keep 4 mothers lmao




Uk cheese, lemon skunk, do-si-dos zkittlez, pineapple express and cherry pie al between day 31 of 12/12 and 41 of 12/12. 750w gavita de


----------



## Fevs. (Apr 11, 2021)

last 2 UK Cheese stinky stinky clones. 750de each, also 4ft x4ft tent. Flipped early and they grew into the scrog net. Not a scrog as such.

Day 58 of 12/12

1 white background tent, 1 silver.








I used to worry about which lights I used. Now I just enjoy growing. No matter what. All that shit doesn't matter anymore. I prefer using a variation of lights. I've done the reading up. I try to just enjoy purely the growing now. Not stats, ppfd, dropping hps to low and frying the canopy. I may get less yield, but I always have buckets of it. lol


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 12, 2021)

Fevs. said:


> last 2 UK Cheese stinky stinky clones. 750de each, also 4ft x4ft tent. Flipped early and they grew into the scrog net. Not a scrog as such.
> 
> Day 58 of 12/12
> 
> ...


Man I’d love to taste some proper cheese again. Haven’t seen it here in like 10 years+?


----------



## Moflow (Apr 12, 2021)

@Nutty sKunK here's a good UK site with plenty of choice.
@diyled is a member on here









Parlux LINX 650w LED Grow Light


Parlux LINX 650w LED Grow Light Price match promise! Excellent value for money!!! New to the UK market, this 690w (UK mains voltage) light boasts 8 strip-bars (rather than the usual 6 for its class), to provide an excellent uniform spread. Utilising the Samsung and Osram diodes that people have...



diyleduk.com













LED Grow Light Experts - Best Range In The UK


LED Grow Light experts. Full spectrum horticulture LED at the cheapest prices. Based in Chesterfield. We stock Lumatek, PAR+LED, AC Infinity, dimlux, Maxibright, Telos, Apogee PAR meters and many more. All with next day delivery.



diyleduk.com


----------



## Fevs. (Apr 12, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Man I’d love to taste some proper cheese again. Haven’t seen it here in like 10 years+?


I grew out a pack and cloned them all and this plant I have kept just stinks. Even the fan leaves smell of cheese. It was a total standout over the others. Same, people in my area have really missed it too. It's so strong that when I chop it I feel a bit sick  I have to eat before harvest to line my stomach.


----------



## el rey del mundo (Apr 12, 2021)

Fluence Spyder. I extended the light bars so my coverage is 4' x 5'


----------



## Tha Beaooty Queen (Apr 16, 2021)

Hydrahail said:


> 5 to 6 pounds per 4x8 is where you want to be but is strain dependent
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875492
> View attachment 4875507


Holy crap what u feed those bad boys lol.. but seriously.. HOW long do u veg them and what size pot.. nice job


----------



## Hydrahail (Apr 16, 2021)

I used maxibloom and koolbloom that run and little bit cal mag ,silica ,Hygrozyme. highest ppm was 1000 ph 5.5 ,and for veg about a month usually dwc .gh stop supplying canada with maxibloom so I went organic using Gaia green now and it's very good


----------



## firsttimeARE (Apr 16, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> "Interested in the Gavitas, can someone point me in the right direction? I run a 600hps in a 4x4, tried dual 400's but was a bit hot. Want even coverage is all I ask."
> 
> No other fixture on the market gives you the spread that the gavita does......do yourself a favor, do a google search for "sshz and Orange Gasm" which is my thread on another site with over 42,000 views and growing about 1,000 views a month. It was my first grow under LED's, I got over 106 oz in a 4 X 8 space under two of them. There's a ton of info in the thread by many people, but results speak louder than words.


No guitar avatar? Was wondering what happened to you. Hadnt seen you round these parts. Great looking grow. I didnt read all 68 pages. Just curious on your soil mix. Did u go over it that thread on THCF?


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 17, 2021)

I moved over to the Farm, but was banned yesterday. LOL Do a google search to find my new hangout.

I always review my soil mix in each grow but it's simple- Pro Mix with added.

About 12 days to go with this crop.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 20, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> I moved over to the Farm, but was banned yesterday. LOL Do a google search to find my new hangout.
> 
> I always review my soil mix in each grow but it's simple- Pro Mix with added.
> 
> ...


With added? Haha


----------



## Original StinkyG (May 1, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Looking to switch my old 600wHPS/MH light for something top notch.
> 
> It’ll ideally need to cover a 5x5 tent footprint.
> 
> ...


from what I've read it would do 5x5 nice in flower. Real nice ! Apparently they can do 6x6 in flower and 7x7 in veg but 5x5 sounds better to me !!


----------



## Cigarz (May 3, 2021)

grass_fish said:


> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/ This company back their product and can prove their numbers.


HLG is a ripoff, Kingbrite sells the same lights for 1/4th the price. For the money Gavita, ThinkGrow, Fluence etc. are ALL much better lights.


----------



## V256.420 (May 3, 2021)

Cigarz said:


> HLG is a ripoff, Kingbrite sells the same lights for 1/4th the price. For the money Gavita, ThinkGrow, Fluence etc. are ALL much better lights.


How much better are those lights? Asking for a friend


----------



## bk78 (May 3, 2021)

Cigarz said:


> HLG is a ripoff, Kingbrite sells the same lights for 1/4th the price. For the money Gavita, ThinkGrow, Fluence etc. are ALL much better lights.


All listed are overpriced IMO


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 4, 2021)

Original StinkyG said:


> from what I've read it would do 5x5 nice in flower. Real nice ! Apparently they can do 6x6 in flower and 7x7 in veg but 5x5 sounds better to me !!


You know what I actually just measured my tent and it’s a 4x4 lol Swear it was 5x5 but ach well - means the gravita light is ideal for the size.

I’m just in two minds. Apparently it comes on a pallet due to its size. I shut down the tent April time before it gets too warm here and to move outside so I’m just a bit hesitant about storing it.

But at the same time I wanna move in from my MH/HPS Set up

Also gonna give me a load more room. The gravita is just over 2 inches thick!


----------



## Cigarz (May 4, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> How much better are those lights? Asking for a friend


Depends what you need fluence and thinkgrow have removable leds and onboard timers, waterproofing etc. They are all basically the same otherwise.


----------



## Cigarz (May 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> All listed are overpriced IMO


I think given the features the 650w thinkgrow for 1100 is decent. How is kingbrite overpriced?


----------



## bk78 (May 4, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> You know what I actually just measured my tent and it’s a 4x4 lol Swear it was 5x5 but ach well - means the gravita light is ideal for the size.
> 
> I’m just in two minds. Apparently it comes on a pallet due to its size. I shut down the tent April time before it gets too warm here and to move outside so I’m just a bit hesitant about storing it.
> 
> ...


Is gravita the knock off version of a gavita?


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Is gravita the knock off version of a gavita?


Probably. Somewhere lol


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 6, 2021)

Ended up buying the 1700e pro today and the controller.

Saw a 30% price reduction and was too tempting to ignore.

Now need to brush up on my LED knowledge. I know you need higher temps compared to HPS. @bk78 what humidity do you run your tent at during flowering?


----------



## madvillian420 (May 6, 2021)

flowering temps are flowering temps. terps dont know what type of light you have they will suffer and start to degrade and even evaporate over ~84F regardless. 

I could be wrong but i think the "LED's need to run hotter" thing is because they have much less red, but thats becoming a thing of the past, modern manufacturers have made their lights produce a better spectrum than the limited blurpes of old.


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Ended up buying the 1700e pro today and the controller.
> 
> Saw a 30% price reduction and was too tempting to ignore.
> 
> Now need to brush up on my LED knowledge. I know you need higher temps compared to HPS. @bk78 what humidity do you run your tent at during flowering?


I keep RH at a solid 60 from veg to harvest, temps 82-85 as well.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 6, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> flowering temps are flowering temps. terps dont know what type of light you have they will suffer and start to degrade and even evaporate over ~84F regardless.
> 
> I could be wrong but i think the "LED's need to run hotter" thing is because they have much less red, but thats becoming a thing of the past, modern manufacturers have made their lights produce a better spectrum than the limited blurpes of old.


Makes sense! That’ll save my heating bill lol


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I keep RH at a solid 60 from veg to harvest, temps 82-85 as well.


Nice, they do seem much happier in flower with a higher humidity. Thought 60% may be a bit high for dense colas? Guess not if airflow is spot on and there’s no humidity (hot) spots


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Nice, they do seem much happier in flower with a higher humidity. Thought 60% may be a bit high for dense colas? Guess not if airflow is spot on and there’s no humidity (hot) spots


My shits rock hard always?


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> My shits rock hard always?
> 
> View attachment 4895707View attachment 4895708


Good genetics and environment.

What I’m on about is 60% and poor airflow and dense colas is asking for mold. There’s small microclimates in and around the biggest buds.

But will proper airflow and circulation it’ll be no bother


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Good genetics and environment.
> 
> What I’m on about is 60% and poor airflow and dense colas is asking for mold. There’s small microclimates in and around the biggest buds.
> 
> But will proper airflow and circulation it’ll be no bother


But you also stated by using air pots will give me 20% more yield too 

so there’s that.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> But you also stated by using air pots will give me 20% more yield too
> 
> so there’s that.


I don’t see the correlation between asking to confirm my suspicions on airflow and humidity levels effecting bud rot and a suggestion on adding more oxygen/root pruning will increase your yields.

And I said up to 20% not exactly 20% ya fud lol

Gonna watch my film dude - smoke some more


----------



## GrassBurner (May 6, 2021)

Cigarz said:


> HLG is a ripoff, Kingbrite sells the same lights for 1/4th the price. For the money Gavita, ThinkGrow, Fluence etc. are ALL much better lights.


 A ripoff  Ive got 2 different fixtures built with HLG boards. A 240 watt fixture with (2) qb288's, and a 280 watt fixture with (4) qb120's. Both fixtures cover 2x4 areas. Both fixtures powered by Meanwell drivers. 
You can buy (4) qb120 boards for $90 plus shipping from HLG, with the 10% riu discount. Can be run @70 watts, so 280 watts between the 4. A Mean Well HLG-320H-C2800A driver is $81.70 right now at TRC Electronics. So to your door, $200 give or take, for 280 watts of Samsung lm301h light. 
A qb288 with heatsink is $84.60 from HLG, after the riu discount. Gives your more lm301h diodes (272) in a smaller footprint. Easily covers 2x2 area in flower, 2x3 in veg. Extremely bright. They're also gonna have blue or red diodes added in, depending on if you get the b-spec or r-spec. We'll quote a 2x4 fixture here for comparison sake. $169.20 for for 2 boards and heatsinks, let's just say $200 to your door. An HLG-240H-C2100A is $61. $85 should have it shipped to your door. This is all in stock, right here in the States. $285 for 240 watts of quality led, plus your getting 32 diodes total of red or blue. 
You'll need a plug for the driver, some wire, a ratcheting hanger, and something to use as a frame. Budget $50 for this.
The most simple frame, would be a couple aluminum rulers from harbor freight, ran paralell, the width of the boards. The boards themselves will be the "cross members". Drill holes at the 4 ends of the rulers, and bolt in some eye hangers. 
I've got 520 watts of high quality light, for $1.22/watt average. If I have a problem, I pick up the phone, or send an email, and the problem is solved right then. Tech support is incredible with TRC and Jameco. I ordered a driver from TRC that was in stock. Shortly after, trc contacted me and told me they were out of stock. They had already checked with Jameco, who had the driver I needed in stock. Few days later I had a driver at my door. 
My HLG boards took 2 or 3 days from the time I placed my order. Ive called a couple times with questions, they always helped me out. 
I think its great that a company offers the parts to diy. If you're willing to do a little work, HLG offers an incredible value. And when I say little, I'm talking an hour or two.
Using the qb120's, your looking at $1/watt. I doubt any company is selling a light at .25 cents per watt. And if they are, its not going to be the same quality. 
A lot of people use the knockoff lights and get good results. But to call HLG a ripoff is just crazy. At $1/watt, they're one of the best values on the market for those willing to do. You could even spend $200 on a 600 watt mean well, and $200 on ( qb120's, and you're at less than .70 cents per watt


----------



## bk78 (May 6, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> A ripoff  Ive got 2 different fixtures built with HLG boards. A 240 watt fixture with (2) qb288's, and a 280 watt fixture with (4) qb120's. Both fixtures cover 2x4 areas. Both fixtures powered by Meanwell drivers.
> You can buy (4) qb120 boards for $90 plus shipping from HLG, with the 10% riu discount. Can be run @70 watts, so 280 watts between the 4. A Mean Well HLG-320H-C2800A driver is $81.70 right now at TRC Electronics. So to your door, $200 give or take, for 280 watts of Samsung lm301h light.
> A qb288 with heatsink is $84.60 from HLG, after the riu discount. Gives your more lm301h diodes (272) in a smaller footprint. Easily covers 2x2 area in flower, 2x3 in veg. Extremely bright. They're also gonna have blue or red diodes added in, depending on if you get the b-spec or r-spec. We'll quote a 2x4 fixture here for comparison sake. $169.20 for for 2 boards and heatsinks, let's just say $200 to your door. An HLG-240H-C2100A is $61. $85 should have it shipped to your door. This is all in stock, right here in the States. $285 for 240 watts of quality led, plus your getting 32 diodes total of red or blue.
> You'll need a plug for the driver, some wire, a ratcheting hanger, and something to use as a frame. Budget $50 for this.
> ...



$285 is a joke to light up a 2x4 area. This post is a joke right?


----------



## GrassBurner (May 6, 2021)

My bad, I forgot to enter my numbers into the Ali-Baba converter. So I got 2000 watts of light, for $285. I'm down to .14 cents a watt  Now that's a joke I can laugh at


----------



## Cigarz (May 6, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> A ripoff  Ive got 2 different fixtures built with HLG boards. A 240 watt fixture with (2) qb288's, and a 280 watt fixture with (4) qb120's. Both fixtures cover 2x4 areas. Both fixtures powered by Meanwell drivers.
> You can buy (4) qb120 boards for $90 plus shipping from HLG, with the 10% riu discount. Can be run @70 watts, so 280 watts between the 4. A Mean Well HLG-320H-C2800A driver is $81.70 right now at TRC Electronics. So to your door, $200 give or take, for 280 watts of Samsung lm301h light.
> A qb288 with heatsink is $84.60 from HLG, after the riu discount. Gives your more lm301h diodes (272) in a smaller footprint. Easily covers 2x2 area in flower, 2x3 in veg. Extremely bright. They're also gonna have blue or red diodes added in, depending on if you get the b-spec or r-spec. We'll quote a 2x4 fixture here for comparison sake. $169.20 for for 2 boards and heatsinks, let's just say $200 to your door. An HLG-240H-C2100A is $61. $85 should have it shipped to your door. This is all in stock, right here in the States. $285 for 240 watts of quality led, plus your getting 32 diodes total of red or blue.
> You'll need a plug for the driver, some wire, a ratcheting hanger, and something to use as a frame. Budget $50 for this.
> ...


Okay i paid 700 to my door prebuilt 480w 8 boards all meanwell so i fail to see how building my own from hlg is better? I still spent less for more by what youre saying...?


----------



## Cigarz (May 6, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> My bad, I forgot to enter my numbers into the Ali-Baba converter. So I got 2000 watts of light, for $285. I'm down to .14 cents a watt  Now that's a joke I can laugh at








Wholesale New arrival !!! 2023 Samsung LM301H Mix Deep Red XP-E2 660 Dimmable 650W Foldable LED Bar Grow Light By KingBrite From m.alibaba.com


Wholesale New arrival !!! 2023 Samsung LM301H Mix Deep Red XP-E2 660 Dimmable 650W Foldable LED Bar Grow Light By KingBrite from on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com





Right there... by your logic and math is a better buy than hlgs.

350 shipped a might 4 288s with meanwell 480w covers 4v4 and 5x5 .. i own 2 of these in a 5x10 tent and i grow 18 plants. These lights kill it. Sorry hlg is overoriced you can get the same tbings assembled for less.

35


----------



## GrassBurner (May 6, 2021)

I guess you missed the part about buying 8 qb120's, and a 600 watt driver for $400? Hell for $700 you could have gotten 880 watts worth of top shelf led, from companies right here in the States.  It's your money, but calling HLG a ripoff is crazy. You must be a member of bk's sweet and sour chicken posse


----------



## Cigarz (May 6, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I guess you missed the part about buying 8 qb120's, and a 600 watt driver for $400? Hell for $700 you could have gotten 880 watts worth of top shelf led, from companies right here in the States.  It's your money, but calling HLG a ripoff is crazy. You must be a member of bk's sweet and sour chicken posse


For 400 on alibaba you can get a 630w 6 288 whats your point? Yes im missing your point show? And where can you get 880w pre assembled 8 288 boards for 700? Show me and ill get my next 2 lights there


----------



## GrassBurner (May 6, 2021)

No, my logic is about quality relative to price. Not to mention your comparing a knockoff, with who knows what parts inside it. Integrity isn't running point in an operation that merely copies other products. 
I know exactly what I'm getting when I order from HLG, TRC, and Jameco. 
Do these lights being sold on Ali Baba even have a legitimate UL certification?


----------



## Cigarz (May 6, 2021)

Im seeing 700+ for a 600w diy kit?


----------



## Cigarz (May 6, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> No, my logic is about quality relative to price. Not to mention your comparing a knockoff, with who knows what parts inside it. Integrity isn't running point in an operation that merely copies other products.
> I know exactly what I'm getting when I order from HLG, TRC, and Jameco.
> Do these lights being sold on Ali Baba even have a legitimate UL certification?


Kingbrite 100% uses legit samsung diodes and meanwell drivers same exact thing as hlg.
If you want quality go with 1100 dollar thinkgrows or something quantum boards are all about the same hlg just marks up says sold in america, you got ripped off bro.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 6, 2021)

Thankfully it wasn't a snake, it would have bit you. *qb 120  *Your not gonna find them pre-assembled at that price. Hence the diy that I spoke of. I still haven't seen anything that shows HLG is a ripoff. You want a top of the line pre-assembled light, you pay the price. You want top of the line light, at knock off prices, you do a little work. Its simple. Doesn't make them a ripoff, it makes their products available to a wider range of people.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 6, 2021)

100% legit, must be legit then


----------



## Cigarz (May 6, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Thankfully it wasn't a snake, it would have bit you. *qb 120  *Your not gonna find them pre-assembled at that price. Hence the diy that I spoke of. I still haven't seen anything that shows HLG is a ripoff. You want a top of the line pre-assembled light, you pay the price. You want top of the line light, at knock off prices, you do a little work. Its simple. Doesn't make them a ripoff, it makes their products available to a wider range of people.


So what makes a QB 120 better than a QB 288? If i want a top of the line pre assembled light I'll pay the extra $300 over HLG for a Think Grow, if I want cheap Quantum boards I'll go Alibaba all day. Like I said all HLG is, is alibaba lights with "made in usa" written on it with a few tweaks and sold for $100-300 more a light. Same thing companies like SpiderFarmer have done.


----------



## Cigarz (May 6, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> No, my logic is about quality relative to price. Not to mention your comparing a knockoff, with who knows what parts inside it. Integrity isn't running point in an operation that merely copies other products.
> I know exactly what I'm getting when I order from HLG, TRC, and Jameco.
> Do these lights being sold on Ali Baba even have a legitimate UL certification?


If you would do your homework KingBrite is one of the top companies on Alibaba and are 100% legit, go do some googling.


----------



## Cigarz (May 6, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> 100% legit, must be legit then








Kingbrite 600w Kb288 V4 Lm301h Epistar 660nm Uv Ir Kingbright Led Plant Grow Light For Indoor Plants - Buy Kingbright Led Grow Light,Kingbright Led,Lm301h Product on Alibaba.com


Kingbrite 600w Kb288 V4 Lm301h Epistar 660nm Uv Ir Kingbright Led Plant Grow Light For Indoor Plants - Buy Kingbright Led Grow Light,Kingbright Led,Lm301h Product on Alibaba.com



kingbriteled.en.alibaba.com





$528 shipped per light, 600w from wall.. All samsung diodes, 6 x qb288, meanwell driver, full aluminum heatsink. also have UV/IR and can choose between 3000K,3500K,4000K and waterproof or non waterproofing, all fully assembled. You can beat that with HLG? Where do you think these boards and Samsung come from lol? Alibaba offers like 1-5 year warranty on these lights and so far have been extremely helpful anytime I've needed to talk with them. Alibaba is a crackpipe site if you dont know what you're doing, but if you know the good companies its just as reliable as ordering from HLG.


----------



## Cigarz (May 6, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> 100% legit, must be legit then


Also all alibaba lights come with hardware more money saved... shall i go on?


----------



## V256.420 (May 6, 2021)

Do both lights work? If so, fuck the price. Some peeps don't care about money and some do. Why argue?


----------



## Buddernugs (May 6, 2021)

Optic slimm650s or phototek 1000w co2 pro


----------



## Buddernugs (May 6, 2021)

Optic has a 10 year warranty on the entire fixture


----------



## Buddernugs (May 6, 2021)

Look into coco for cannabis test on lights hlg 650r is a 3.5x3.5 light after that they struggle to hit 700 ppfd


----------



## GrassBurner (May 6, 2021)

I need to do my homework? You want to compare a legitimate US company to some knockoff brand from China? 
By your logic a $10 ph pen off Amazon is better than a Blue Lab. 
Look up who owns the trademark for Quantum Board. What would happen if Ford built a new car and called it a Corvette? They would get sued. Legitimate companies don't copy a product, and then name it the exact same name as the company they are copying. From the pictures I'm seeing, Kingbrite's "quantum boards" don't look similar to HLG's at all. Your not buying a rebranded hlg light. 
Spend your money how you will, but you haven't done anything but compare prices of a knockoff to the original. You haven't shown that HLG is a ripoff.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 6, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Do both lights work? If so, fuck the price. Some peeps don't care about money and some do. Why argue?


I'm not arguing whether or not a light will turn on. But if you're gonna call a company a ripoff, come with something better than, "But my light is cheaper". The only people that say "fuck the price", are people with more money than sense


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 6, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> Optic has a 10 year warranty on the entire fixture


If money is no object, which is in the title of this thread, why are you pushing another Chinese knockoff?


----------



## smokey0418 (May 6, 2021)

No object, the new horizon from Gs I’m sure would rock a 5x5.


----------



## Buddernugs (May 7, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If money is no object, which is in the title of this thread, why are you pushing another Chinese knockoff?


Their old stuff when they first came to market was Chinese junk re branded.....yes.........now ......no ......everything is USA...also before you speak next time you should do some research on current events before you talk shit....... if it was junk they wouldn’t cover the entire fixture for 10 years which tells you how durable they are and how comfortable they are giving that warranty and then you got places like gravita and HLG that only cover drivers for 3 to 5 years.........their stuff now is leaps and bounds ahead of the game when compared to hlg and gravita.........ya fucking pheasant....... embarrassing you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 7, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> Their old stuff when they first came to market was Chinese junk re branded.....yes.........now ......no ......everything is USA...also before you speak next time you should do some research on current events before you talk shit....... if it was junk they wouldn’t cover the entire fixture for 10 years which tells you how durable they are and how comfortable they are giving that warranty and then you got places like gravita and HLG that only cover drivers for 3 to 5 years.........their stuff now is leaps and bounds ahead of the game when compared to hlg and gravita.........ya fucking pheasant....... embarrassing you should be ashamed of yourself


Not according to this. Says they're made in China.









Best COB LED Grow Light (There Aren't Many Good Ones)


Most of the COB LED grow lights on the market are worthless. This review and comparison will help you find the best ones and figure out which is perfect for your needs.




growlightinfo.com


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

smokey0418 said:


> No object, the new horizon from Gs I’m sure would rock a 5x5.


I like your style, 720w those are sweet.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 7, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not according to this. Says they're made in China


and?
so you think a Samsumg diode from their plant in South Korea is different than their diode from their Vietnam or China factory? lol


----------



## Buddernugs (May 7, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Not according to this. Says they're made in China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing in their about optic led .......,and Cree cxb 3590 cob chips are made in Durham and mean well drivers are 100% American made and the rest of their gear is made in Wisconsin


----------



## Buddernugs (May 7, 2021)

Look man it doesn’t matter where they made the only thing that matters is even coverage nobody’s going to tell me that an HLG is going to cover a 5 x 5 evenly it’s just not physically possible that light has too small for physical footprint Time and time again people have tested them in four by fours and five by fives with apogee meters that cost every bit as much as the lights themselves they struggle to hit 700 PPFD on that 4 x 4 let alone 5 x 5 area which is the bare minimum for flowering without CO2 anything under 700 PPFD is considered subpar which is exactly why more more companies are coming out with light bars they take the same amount of wattage and spread it out over a greater area while at the same time powering 4 to 6 LED diode‘s per watt and in doing so increases the life of the light fixture dramatically up until now gravita 1700 was the most long-lived light fixture they drive their LEDs at about 60% maximum recommended power the slimline 650s powers there’s at 40% and they do that by having six diode‘s per one watt of electricity pole from the wall that light is the most efficient light bar on the market breaking 3.1 µmol barrier..... also all of their blue far blue red and far red diode‘s have proprietary 120° lenses on it also it’s the only light on the market breaking the 3.1 µmol barrier and having full control of the spectrum... and on a sidenote I don’t know any other company where you can call and shoot the shit for over an hour and a half with one of their techs that service their lights and gives you their personal cell phone number and tells you to call or text them anytime you need anything or have any question........and that is what you get when you go optic led......


----------



## Buddernugs (May 7, 2021)

Also regarding optic LEDs optic one XL sporting the CXb 3590 Cree cob chip with 90° lens which polls 100 W from the wall....I have yet to this day to pull less than 6 ounces off that light alone..... i’ve also dropped that light under unfinished concrete slab basement floor dozens of times and guess what that motherfucker still lights up things are built like a fucking German tiger tank. And the nugs they grow are rock hard and I mean rockhard........ A lot of people talk dog shit about lights and most of the time it’s a Mars Hydro an Optic a LED that they’re talking shit about so I’ll part you with this little bit of Information....... i’ve pulled 78.25 g/foot off of the Mars Hydro tsl-2000 and that light was 285 shipped to my door and I don’t run CO2 since you want to talk so much shit what are you pulling per square foot of floor space if you beat my 78.25 g I’ll suck your fucking dick how’s that sound


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 7, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> Nothing in their about optic led .......,and Cree cxb 3590 cob chips are made in Durham and mean well drivers are 100% American made and the rest of their gear is made in Wisconsin


Here ya go.

You are here: Home / Buying Guides / Best COB LED Grow Lights (There Aren’t Many Good Ones)

*Best COB LED Grow Lights (There Aren’t Many Good Ones)*
Last updated December 16, 2020 By Steven 18 Comments





You’re probably sick of hearing it, right?
“COB LED grow lights are the future. They’re the best lights on the market.”
Is there any truth to it?
Yes, some.
COB LED chips offer some definite advantages (more on those below), but there are also advantages to traditional LED chips.
That’s why the best COB LED grow light is one that combines COB chips with regular chips.
You’ll see that several of the lights reviewed below do exactly that. They give you the best of both worlds.
_You’ll also see that the list is fairly short._
That’s because most of what is being sold on the market simply isn’t very good.
Many of the so-called COB LED grow lights don’t even use actual COB chips!
That’s the reason for this article. I did the research and found the best COB LED grow lights on the market. These are lights that work great and sell for a reasonable price.
In short: they give you the best value for the money.
You may have already taken a peak at the lights and noticed two very conspicuous absences on my list. There is a reason for that.
First let’s take a look at the best COB lights. Then I’ll explain why Optic LED and Amare LED are completely missing from this list. After that, I’ll go over the advantages of chip-on-board LEDs and follow that with brief reviews of all of the recommended lights.

*COB LED Grow Light Comparison Table*


As is always the case with Chinese brands, every spec provided by the manufacturer is grossly exaggerated, especially the wattage.


In the table, I provided the actual wattage and an estimate of the equivalent HID 

*Why No Optic Or Amare Lights?*
If you’ve been researching the top COB LED grow light brands on the market, you have no doubt come across two main players: Optic LED and Amare LED. Both of these companies make COB and hybrid COB LED grow light fixtures.
They are generally considered the top of the line brands when it comes to COB LED grow lights.
And while they are good lights, they are not good value.
My top pick, the Phlizon COB Series of grow lights (read more below) are basically exactly the same as the Optic LED grow light fixtures. With one major difference.
Phlizon lights cost half as much as their Optic counterparts.
True, Optic is an American brand. But they are made in China. And they have had serious quality control issues, just like most Chinese brands.
They have upgraded their plant lights and their new Gen4 models have a much lower return rate, so perhaps they have fixed their quality issues.
On top of that, their customer service has also been pretty bad. Not quite as bad as most Chinese companies, but up until recently, Optic was just one guy. He has since hired some customer service help, so perhaps their service will improve, but it is essentially still just a company of one
As for Amare, they are basically the same as Optic (Chinese-made lights rebranded), but more expensive.
In the end, you are generally best off with one of the much cheaper Chinese branded lights I recommend on this page. They have a slightly higher failure rate, and their customer service is worse, but the differences in both are not that big.
The difference in price, on the other hand, is huge. And the best of the cheap COB LED grow lights do a great job growing plants.


Buddernugs said:


> Nothing in their about optic led .......,and Cree cxb 3590 cob chips are made in Durham and mean well drivers are 100% American made and the rest of their gear is made in Wisconsin


It says it right there.

Look at the Optics website. They even say China is the global distribution hub.

I also tried to call Optic and no one answered. What a surprise, lol. If I call HLG or ChilLed someone answers.

You guys can buy whatever you want though.


----------



## Buddernugs (May 7, 2021)

And another thing it doesn’t matter if you’re using cheap ass Alibaba boards or 5000$ fossil a3i‘s if you know what you’re doing the end result is going to sell that if you don’t know what you’re doing it’s going to be shit end of story


----------



## bk78 (May 7, 2021)

Y’all fanboys are a riot

any pics of your grows under your overpriced lights by any chance?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 7, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> And another thing it doesn’t matter if you’re using cheap ass Alibaba boards or 5000$ fossil a3i‘s if you know what you’re doing the end result is going to sell that if you don’t know what you’re doing it’s going to be shit end of story


Yes, they will all grow weed and it's your money, so I really don't care. But you were trying to claim that Optic lights were made in the US, which is plain WRONG!

You also seem to be under the delusion that Mean Well drivers are made in America. WRONG again!


----------



## a mongo frog (May 7, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> if you beat my 78.25 g I’ll suck your fucking dick how’s that sound


Im down if you have no takers yet! Happy gardening!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 7, 2021)

To answer the OP's original question. If it was me. I'd like to get this one if I could afford it. I'd really want 1000 watts for a 5x5. You can always dim it. I've never heard of the Fossil lights, but 5 grand is crazy sounding even to me.









Growcraft X6 – 1000W LED Grow Light – Commercial Grade


***Does not include AC Infinity Smart Control Kit***Shop Smart Control Growcraft hereProcessed in 5-10 Business Days




chilledgrowlights.com


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> To answer the OP's original question. If it was me. I'd like this to get this one if I could afford it. I'd really want 1000 watts for a 5x5. You can always dim it. I've never heard of the Fossil lights, but 5 grand is crazy sounding even to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a 1500w that you showed me other day 5000umol for 5000 dollars.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 7, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> There is a 1500w that you showed me other day 5000umol for 5000 dollars.


Wasn't me. I've barely been on here lately.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Wasn't me. I've barely been on here lately.


Thought was you, my bad. Strongest light on market.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 7, 2021)

I want my $300 back HLG, look what I'm forced to smoke


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

pretty bud!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 7, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I want my $300 back HLG, look what I'm forced to smoke
> View attachment 4896754
> View attachment 4896756
> View attachment 4896757
> View attachment 4896766


HLG buds... As big as the Space Shuttle. Argument ended, lol.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

New Horizons Glmx 720w


----------



## GrassBurner (May 7, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> pretty bud!


Thanks!!


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

If l had the free reign ld pick Migro 12 plus red. Coveage strength. Good warranty but wont need it. Shane seems like good guy. Imo.


----------



## V256.420 (May 7, 2021)

I'm thinking of getting a Growcraft X6 DiY for $850. Want to do a comparo run vs the Scorpion Diablo


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Growcraft X6 DiY for $850. Want to do a comparo run vs the Scorpion Diablo


Chilled craft nice light. Omy heart!


----------



## ricman (May 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Y’all fanboys are a riot
> 
> any pics of your grows under your overpriced lights by any chance?


here you are as requested


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

photontek xt 1000w co2 bio 2900 plus ummol. 10 bar removable bars.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

ricman said:


> here you are as requested


Nice grow, vertical colas yes!


----------



## V256.420 (May 7, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Nice grow, vertical colas yes!


I see nothing but giant colas with these LED @600 plus watts. bk78, ricman and a few others with these huge buds. I got 6 weeks before I use mine because I'm 3 weeks in under 600 watt hps and I'm afraid to fuck it up switching midstream


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 7, 2021)

I say run what you want to. If it gives you a huge boner to run $3000 lights, then give it a go. We did alot of research on LED before we bought, and found that HLG was a good company to work with, and they give bulk discounts as well. Stephen is a great guy to work with. I had a 2 year old driver acting funny on me.. I contacted him, and I had a tracking number for a new driver in about 15 min. Sure, I could have gone a few days without the light up and running, I had 17 more working, but they know when you're a grower, shit has to happen right fucking meow!. You get what you pay for.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 8, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I say run what you want to. If it gives you a huge boner to run $3000 lights, then give it a go. We did alot of research on LED before we bought, and found that HLG was a good company to work with, and they give bulk discounts as well. Stephen is a great guy to work with. I had a 2 year old driver acting funny on me.. I contacted him, and I had a tracking number for a new driver in about 15 min. Sure, I could have gone a few days without the light up and running, I had 17 more working, but they know when you're a grower, shit has to happen right fucking meow!. You get what you pay for.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Glad somebody got that reference LOL!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 8, 2021)

I had a bet with a salesman that worked for me (when I did work) on how many "meows" he could slip into an incoming sales call.... he got 28.... yeah, I paid up.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> To answer the OP's original question. If it was me. I'd like to get this one if I could afford it. I'd really want 1000 watts for a 5x5. You can always dim it. I've never heard of the Fossil lights, but 5 grand is crazy sounding even to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turns out it’s a 4x4 and got £400 off the light on a deal. So went with the gavita 1700e pro.

There’s expensive stuff and silly expensive stuff. Saw a mattress going for 20k once... surely not much better than one that cost a quarter of that. Just has Jesus’ pubes in it or something ridiculous


----------



## JewelRunner (May 8, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> photontek xt 1000w co2 bio 2900 plus ummol. 10 bar removable bars.


If money is really no object this is a great light pushing basically a true 1000w









XT 1000W CO2 Pro LED


PHOTONTEK XT 1000W CO2 Pro LED is ready to bring you our most powerful grow light to date. | 1000w led grow lights




photontek-lighting.com


----------



## OSBuds (May 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Fossil lights, but 5 grand is crazy sounding even to me.


They are $3150 ea. Bulk cheaper. Return on Investment 18 months








Fohse: 7.19 lbs/light, 108g/sf: How The Grove Attained the Unbelievable


Mike Howard, former director of cultivation at The Grove in Nevada, shares the decisions and methods that enabled his team to achieve unbelievable results.




www.cannabisbusinesstimes.com


----------



## TheWholeTruth (May 8, 2021)

If money is no object the new chilled growcraft ultra is one of if not the best led grow light on the planet. For the amount of wattage it uses and the amount of plant usable light it puts out you cant get better right now. Its one high end light that right now is is in a class of its own.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (May 8, 2021)

ricman said:


> here you are as requested


Nice grow, looks beautiful. Looks like you have that room set up with everything dialed in perfectly, giving you lovely long colas end to end, corner to corner. I was just interested in the spectrum, is that just due to the pictures it looks more blue-purple ? Or have you just adjusted that to coincide with the end of flowering, or is it that all the way through the whole grow ? Whatever your doing looks like your doing it right.
Mind sharing what your growing in the room, looks like some 5 haze in there ?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 8, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Glad somebody got that reference LOL!


In college my physics group was called Team Ramrod.


----------



## downhill21 (May 22, 2021)

Tallipharoah said:


> This man knows, their honestly not even expensive if you look around and dont get the scorpion. I fuck with this brand hard, and will prolly use them forever. Some dude plugged me with this knowledge and I share it every chance I get, if you use RIU10 at checkout you get 10 percent off.


Love my HLG 600R. Big improvement over my old 1000w HPS.


----------



## MFL (May 24, 2021)

Gravitas are great but they’ll perform as well as any other Samsung/osram setups out there.

what has my interest rn is the Aries from Fohse:





The Aries By Fohse - Homegrow LED Grow Light


640W Home Garden LED Grow Light. The secret of the Aries' success starts with abundant PAR focused onto your canopy by polycarbonate focal lenses.




www.fohse.com


----------



## V256.420 (May 24, 2021)

MFL said:


> Gravitas are great but they’ll perform as well as any other Samsung/osram setups out there.
> 
> what has my interest rn is the Aries from Fohse:
> 
> ...


Probably cost $1 million


----------



## MFL (May 24, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Probably cost $1 million


Their A3I is insane. But the Aries is on par with Fluence pricing ($1800ish last time I checked)


----------



## ledtime (May 25, 2021)

MFL said:


> Their A3I is insane. But the Aries is on par with Fluence pricing ($1800ish last time I checked)


My Aries arrived yesterday. Right now you can grab it from Grow Generation for $1899. 

This is the best build on any light I've seen to date. And I've seen a lot. I'm really going to enjoy using a garden hose to clean it after a grow. IP67 rated. This is a legit commercial fixture made for a 4x4 space. And can we say power? At full blast you need to be 3-4 FEET from the canopy. This light is the gold standard in my opinion.


----------



## MFL (May 25, 2021)

ledtime said:


> My Aries arrived yesterday. Right now you can grab it from Grow Generation for $1899.
> 
> This is the best build on any light I've seen to date. And I've seen a lot. I'm really going to enjoy using a garden hose to clean it after a grow. IP67 rated. This is a legit commercial fixture made for a 4x4 space. And can we say power? At full blast you need to be 3-4 FEET from the canopy. This light is the gold standard in my opinion.


Mind following up with your experiences and yields in a new thread?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 25, 2021)

ledtime said:


> My Aries arrived yesterday. Right now you can grab it from Grow Generation for $1899.
> 
> This is the best build on any light I've seen to date. And I've seen a lot. I'm really going to enjoy using a garden hose to clean it after a grow. IP67 rated. This is a legit commercial fixture made for a 4x4 space. And can we say power? At full blast you need to be 3-4 FEET from the canopy. This light is the gold standard in my opinion.


Thats Crazy. That's my Hydro store that's right down the street and I'm in a small mountain town. I think their main location is Denver though. Their internet sales have gone nuts cause when I search for stuff I see them pop up first a lot.

Congrats on the light.


----------



## ledtime (May 26, 2021)

MFL said:


> Mind following up with your experiences and yields in a new thread?


I surely can. I'm also going to do a mirror thread in icmag too. I haven't had a chance to swap it out with my current light yet as I have to remount my exhaust fan and clean up some wiring. This light needs to be mounted high in my 8' tall space so I need to move some things around.


----------



## ledtime (May 26, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Thats Crazy. That's my Hydro store that's right down the street and I'm in a small mountain town. I think their main location is Denver though. Their internet sales have gone nuts cause when I search for stuff I see them pop up first a lot.
> 
> Congrats on the light.


They are always easy to deal with. Even if things get messed up, they make it right immediately. Stand up company.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 26, 2021)

ledtime said:


> They are always easy to deal with. Even if things get messed up, they make it right immediately. Stand up company.


Hell ya. I'm really lucky I have one here. They know me by name actually. That's really cool they got really into Internet orders. I'll be following along when you make a thread or journal.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 26, 2021)

So is it true these new gavitas are going to be strips with built in uv?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 26, 2021)

Think it's worth putting up my ... 30 ish cbx3590s to get into some strip tech? The one thing I really like about them is them is how close they can get to the plants. I grow in a low ceiling basement and I bet these would be nice for that... but .... 3 to 4 k I would say to replace that many cobs? Eeeek


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 26, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> In college my physics group was called Team Ramrod.


Meow...


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (May 26, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Looking to switch my old 600wHPS/MH light for something top notch.
> 
> It’ll ideally need to cover a 5x5 tent footprint.
> 
> ...



Got several of the HLG 650 lights with UV light bars and I am extremely impressed.


----------



## Jules1976 (May 26, 2021)

If money no object get a migro 3 years fully guaranteed any problems you send it back get a new one no questions asked fully waterproof if I had the money I would buy one tomorrow Shane from migro has a YouTube channel also where he tests lights


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (May 26, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> "Interested in the Gavitas, can someone point me in the right direction? I run a 600hps in a 4x4, tried dual 400's but was a bit hot. Want even coverage is all I ask."
> 
> No other fixture on the market gives you the spread that the gavita does......do yourself a favor, do a google search for "sshz and Orange Gasm" which is my thread on another site with over 42,000 views and growing about 1,000 views a month. It was my first grow under LED's, I got over 106 oz in a 4 X 8 space under two of them. There's a ton of info in the thread by many people, but results speak louder than words.



Always found out yield has more to do with strain, growing style and environmental conditions. Certainly light strength plays a factor as well. Thats why lower bud does not get very big. 
GSC will def yield much less than say critical bilbo for example.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (May 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Are you ever going to post a finished, fully ripe crop in your 4x8? 6+ pounds is something to brag about sure, but the size of your plants and buds are tiny for the yields you claim.
> 
> I run the same wattage, and same size flower area but harvest 3 pounds less with quadruple the size of plants and buds?
> 
> ...



Very nice what strain is that?


----------



## bk78 (May 26, 2021)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Very nice what strain is that?


Frosted fruit cake


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (May 26, 2021)

I use my HLG 650s covering a 6x6 area each one. Reason being is the over lapping light from one unit to the next at the 6ft mark is more than enough to grow good bud. If it was just 1 unit I would not do it and use in a 5x5 but higher up.

The bud below is from the 6ft area. Good enough for me.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (May 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Frosted fruit cake


Clone only?


----------



## bk78 (May 26, 2021)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Clone only?


He releases random seeds still of the ffc on his IG. Pretty rare he does it though, he was giving 5 freebies with the purchase of 2 packs of his other gear like a month ago. Prior to that I haven’t seen them available for a good year and a half.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 26, 2021)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I use my HLG 650s covering a 6x6 area each one. Reason being is the over lapping light from one unit to the next at the 6ft mark is more than enough to grow good bud. If it was just 1 unit I would not do it and use in a 5x5 but higher up.
> 
> The bud below is from the 6ft area. Good enough for me.
> 
> View attachment 4910163View attachment 4910164View attachment 4910165View attachment 4910166


Damn I thought the back of my canopy was hard to get to....


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (May 26, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Damn I thought the back of my canopy was hard to get to....



I don't get to it lol. I do not trim away any branches underneath so the yield suffers with each cola but I can make up for it using up the walk space with more bud lol. I have other grow rooms and even a bunch of tents I also grow in. In my 4x8s I don't trim away because I can't get to the back.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (May 26, 2021)

I think its funny guys arguing over what light to use. I've owned a bunch of lights and prob have a 100 lights laying around right now. 

I've got those Chinese knock offs, Quantum boards, COBs, strips, 1000s, 1150s, 600s, 315s and ashamed to say some blurples lol. I bought like 14 of the blurple from King led I think it is called? Think they were like 420 watts pulled from the outlet. Grew weed but didn't like it that much lol. 

All of em grew weed. Some higher than others, some of em quality is not as good. Heck I have a bunch that use the same Samsung 301b diodes but are not as bright as other company lines. 

I still like the sun the best


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 26, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I see nothing but giant colas with these LED @600 plus watts. bk78, ricman and a few others with these huge buds. I got 6 weeks before I use mine because I'm 3 weeks in under 600 watt hps and I'm afraid to fuck it up switching midstream


When l changed from 1k hps l had to turn leds down to 50% or less or they freaked out, hps is not that good compared to leds. Id switch now imo. Let them get used to it, calmag use will go up. Best of luck with switch over. Leds penetrate way better.


----------



## V256.420 (May 26, 2021)

I'm @ 3 weeks in flower and using the Diablo for the first time. I started them @ 400 watts under the HLG 550 Bspec for 2 weeks and the last week has been under the Diablo @ 470 the first 3 days then @ 500 watts the last 4 days. No problems so far. I guess I've been lucky because I have no idea what my temps, humidity and ppfd are. 

Getting some hygrometers tomorrow and my par meter is on the way. Not sure if I need calmag yet 

These are some Corey Stardawg females from a pack of regs.






This is my BBC getting going


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 26, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'm @ 3 weeks in flower and using the Diablo for the first time. I started them @ 400 watts under the HLG 550 Bspec for 2 weeks and the last week has been under the Diablo @ 470 the first 3 days then @ 500 watts the last 4 days. No problems so far. I guess I've been lucky because I have no idea what my temps, humidity and ppfd are.
> 
> Getting some hygrometers tomorrow and my par meter is on the way. Not sure if I need calmag yet
> 
> ...


What does BBC stand for, or do I dare not ask?


----------



## V256.420 (May 26, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What does BBC stand for, or do I dare not ask?


Black Banana Cookies S1 from Heisenbeans. I just took a shot of the ones still under the 600 hps. These are @ 38 days from flip.


----------



## MFL (May 27, 2021)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> I think its funny guys arguing over what light to use. I've owned a bunch of lights and prob have a 100 lights laying around right now.
> 
> I've got those Chinese knock offs, Quantum boards, COBs, strips, 1000s, 1150s, 600s, 315s and ashamed to say some blurples lol. I bought like 14 of the blurple from King led I think it is called? Think they were like 420 watts pulled from the outlet. Grew weed but didn't like it that much lol.
> 
> ...


Was thinking about this the other day. Lighting is literally the easiest aspect of growing yet it gets so much of the attention. If only HVAC and IPM got half the attention that lighting did…


----------



## bk78 (May 27, 2021)

MFL said:


> Gravitas are great but they’ll perform as well as any other Samsung/osram setups out there.
> 
> what has my interest rn is the Aries from Fohse:
> 
> ...


What’s a gravita?


----------



## bk78 (May 27, 2021)

MFL said:


> Their A3I is insane. But the Aries is on par with Fluence pricing ($1800ish last time I checked)


Any pics of your grows under the A3I?


----------



## MFL (May 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> What’s a gravita?


gavita …damn autocorrect or something.


----------



## MFL (May 27, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Any pics of your grows under the A3I?


God if I had an A3I I’d be locked in my lab all Howard Hughes like


----------



## ledtime (May 27, 2021)

Jules1976 said:


> If money no object get a migro 3 years fully guaranteed any problems you send it back get a new one no questions asked fully waterproof if I had the money I would buy one tomorrow Shane from migro has a YouTube channel also where he tests lights


I've got one of his arrays. They are nice. He just fixed the bracket to be more stiff that connects his bars. Shane is a great guy. His product is very well done.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (May 27, 2021)

Here is some pics of 1 tent of mine a 4x 8 that has a couple of those Chinese knock off lights. Has samsung 301b diodes and 2 meanwell drivers. Think they are dual 240s on top of em. Grows bud and is a nice light. Lights up the whole tent nicely. They are not quite as bright as the HLG lights but very close. In a tent I would buy these lights over an HLG but in a big room I'd buy the HLGs that I cover a 6x6 area in. 


Bottom pic is in the far corner so you can see it's getting plenty of light to grow good bud.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (May 27, 2021)

One other thing... depending on where you live also depends on what lights you might want to use. In the winter I have to turn heaters on because the leds don't generate enough heat. 
If you lived in an area that was very cold and for long periods of time I think maybe some double ended HPS lights would do the trick or just stick with some good Ole single ended bulbs. 
Those do grow some sick buds and able to change out the HPS for metal halide the last 2 weeks to get that extra frosty look.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (May 27, 2021)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> One other thing... depending on where you live also depends on what lights you might want to use. In the winter I have to turn heaters on because the leds don't generate enough heat.
> If you lived in an area that was very cold and for long periods of time I think maybe some double ended HPS lights would do the trick or just stick with some good Ole single ended bulbs.
> Those do grow some sick buds and able to change out the HPS for metal halide the last 2 weeks to get that extra frosty look.


That’s me. Freezing here November - March.

Going to change my exhaust from being straight out the room to recycling some of the old air back. Help keep it warmer and more humid


----------



## MidnightSun72 (May 28, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If money is really no object this is a great light pushing basically a true 1000w
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad price at all for the wattage and efficiency. 

Looks Very nice.


----------



## 56nitty (May 28, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Are you ever going to post a finished, fully ripe crop in your 4x8? 6+ pounds is something to brag about sure, but the size of your plants and buds are tiny for the yields you claim.
> 
> I run the same wattage, and same size flower area but harvest 3 pounds less with quadruple the size of plants and buds?
> 
> ...


you’re the fucking man. where did you get the lights & what’s the cost each


----------



## 56nitty (May 28, 2021)

LowriderJones said:


> Hey there, I did something similar recently, ditched my old 1000w HPS in favor of a new LED full spectrum bar light that pulls either 600 or 640w from the wall (I forget which!). What I did was search out the manufacturers that produce the name brand LED bars for the US based middle men, and was able to find several on Alibaba. I ordered directly thru the manufacturer instead of the middle man, the only difference on the light is that it doesn't have their logo on it. The big difference? The price. The exact same lights are selling on Amazon for $600-1000+ all day. Mine is going for right around $1000. I paid $430 including shipping. It shipped to my house from Hong Kong in 3 days, less time than it takes for Amazon to ship some packages from inside my state. Product quality is on point. Blinding. My plants absolutely love it, and the savings on electricity and reduction in heat are a big plus too. Mine has the Samsung LM301B/H chips, and a meanwell driver. These are the more desirable options in these types of lights, as opposed to cheap light chips of lower quality. I love how evenly it distributes light across the entire 4x4' footprint of my tent. It would absolutely cover a 5x5' as well, and is advertised for that size. There was very little assembly involved, simply plug each bar in and you're up and running! It does produce some heat but nothing close to what the HPS put off! My friend runs more than 10 of these chained together, and his finished product is phenomenal. He has done very well on weight with these as well. I just flipped my 1st run under these to flower a few days ago, and so far everything is fantastic. I know there are some stigmas attached to certain sellers on Alibaba, but as long as you choose a reputable one that's been in business multiple years and has positive ratings, you should be in good shape. Also, choose one with multiple seller "badges". This is the avenue I went, and I have no doubt this post will be valuable information for others. I will attach a pic of the light running so you know I'm not just "blowing smoke" hope this points you in a helpful direction. Happy growing!


$430 each bar?


----------



## Northwood (May 28, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Not a bad price at all for the wattage and efficiency.
> 
> Looks Very nice.


Maybe these new Philips Lumileds diodes are a bit ahead of Samsung now.


----------



## Rebel71 (May 30, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Looking to switch my old 600wHPS/MH light for something top notch.
> 
> It’ll ideally need to cover a 5x5 tent footprint.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebel71 (May 30, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> Here is 1/2 the room!!! Sic room! Nice big buds! What strains
> 
> View attachment 4873235


----------



## jonnynobody (May 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Where’s the other pound and a half? Those are just baby plants, nowhere near your claims imo.


Dude I was thinking the same thing. I had plants packed wall to wall in a 12×16 last cycle. I hit 8.3#. And this cat is claiming 6.625# in a 4×8? Yeah. Okay. This is the kinda dude that goes to the casino for the weekend, wins $200, then tells all his facebook friends he hit it big for a few thousand. Whatever makes ya feel an inch taller I s'pose. Aside from the picture the second thing that screams bullshit to me is how he mentions his yield. Who the fuck have you ever known that grows weight and references their yield in ounces? Hold on man. Let me recalculate my harvest in ounces like the pros do it. I got 132 and 4/5 ounces


----------



## jonnynobody (May 30, 2021)

Tallipharoah said:


> This man knows, their honestly not even expensive if you look around and dont get the scorpion. I fuck with this brand hard, and will prolly use them forever. Some dude plugged me with this knowledge and I share it every chance I get, if you use RIU10 at checkout you get 10 percent off.


Goto alibaba and save 50% off hlg. No stupid discount code required


----------



## jonnynobody (May 30, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> Thanks. I will definitely be looking through that. That sounds insane. 9lbs in a 4x8, correct?
> 
> As someone with HiD background, where do I start to look at LED's? So much misinformation I'm not sure where to even look. 1000$ is a lot to invest in false promise, where I know HiD provides great results at a fraction of the overhead. Not bashing LED but just wondering where to get the right information to get myself on the right path.


Order a qb from Amazon. Fuck around with it. Send that bitch back in 30 days for a refund. Then you'll know exactly what LED lights are capable of without relying on internet strangers or shysty sales reps and their many false promises. Then when you're armed with your new found hands on experience you'll have a much better idea of what you really want to spend your money on without having lost a dime in the process. Order up a spider farmer sf4000. They're 450w which is close to an hlg 480w board. Free no risk product testing homie! I love abusing the generous return policy at Amazon. And so should you


----------



## race winslow (Jun 7, 2021)

You may want to take a look at the timber Fatty.
It's an American made light with top bin diodes and multiple drivers. You can customize your light spectrum to mimic an HpS if you desire. I've owned HLG Rspec lights and prefer these. I prefer cobs to boards. I'm not knocking boards or HLG. I found that I had better results with the Fatty. Please note that they are not as efficient as most boards. However, the difference is not that great. 
I'll take effectiveness over efficiency any day of the week.
Gavita makes a decent light. However, I'd take the Fatty over the Gavita all day long.









Fatty VS


This high output nine (9) COB LED grow light fixture features Bridgelux Vero29 COBs and three (3) Meanwell drivers for maximum uptime. Remote driver placement helps with managing heat and custom color temperatures are available. Innovative design engineered to cover a 5 x 5 coverage area with...




timbergrowlights.com


----------



## Rebel71 (Jun 7, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> That’s me. Freezing here November - March.
> 
> Going to change my exhaust from being straight out the room to recycling some of the old air back. Help keep it warmer and more humid


 Vivosun 6” 390 cfm with controller $60. On Amazon, now I have a back up, in case of failure


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 9, 2021)

Fohse Lights…


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 9, 2021)

Rebel71 said:


> Vivosun 6” 390 cfm with controller $60. On Amazon, now I have a back up, in case of failure


I like your fan/filter placement. The only thing I would suggest is getting a bigger filter. I always try to double the filter cfm capabilities over the fans cfm rating in a single pass. Especially when using them in tandem like that. 

I also keep my fans on 24/7. If you are getting smell early in flower then you will need the bigger filter. Pic of mine



I recently switched to LED from HPS and when I removed the hood the fan noise was twice as loud. So I bought a few duct silencers and stacked them all on top of each other. Much quieter now.


----------



## Rebel71 (Jun 9, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I like your fan/filter placement. The only thing I would suggest is getting a bigger filter. I always try to double the filter cfm capabilities over the fans cfm rating in a single pass. Especially when using them in tandem like that.
> 
> I also keep my fans on 24/7. If you are getting smell early in flower then you will need the bigger filter. Pic of mine
> 
> ...


Hey man, ty for information, I was wondering if I need a bigger filter, it smells all through my house. Gotta love that smell I do! Oh it’s so quiet,I have it in on the low setting, running 24/7. the isolating fan is way louder. I’m going to order the 6” filter


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 9, 2021)

Rebel71 said:


> Hey man, ty for information, I was wondering if I need a bigger filter, it smells all through my house. Gotta love that smell I do! Oh it’s so quiet,I have it in on the low setting, running 24/7. the isolating fan is way louder. I’m going to order the 6” filter


I use an 8" Phresh filter rated @ 750 cfm. My fan is rated @ 440 cfm. With some loss I'm still probably pulling 375 to 400 cfm from my tents. This helps prevent the filter from failing too soon.


----------



## Rebel71 (Jun 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I use an 8" Phresh filter rated @ 750 cfm. My fan is rated @ 440 cfm. With some loss I'm still probably pulling 375 to 400 cfm from my tents. This helps prevent the filter from failing too soon.


Damn brother I don’t think I need that much CFM blown in at 4 x 4 tent, I think my new 6” 390 cfm with controller is to much, plus I just the 6” filter and I have it at the lowest setting, no other fan needed, plus just changed my co2 can them babies is breathing


----------



## Rebel71 (Jun 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I like your fan/filter placement. The only thing I would suggest is getting a bigger filter. I always try to double the filter cfm capabilities over the fans cfm rating in a single pass. Especially when using them in tandem like that.
> 
> I also keep my fans on 24/7. If you are getting smell early in flower then you will need the bigger filter. Pic of mine
> 
> ...


Ty man she is breathing way better! Who it was that suggested the 6” Vivosun 390 cfm! Awesome information ty


----------



## FidelCa$hflow (Jun 11, 2021)

Good topic because I love fake shopping for LED lights on Amazon so it gives me a reason to do it. I like the suggestion of California light works above because I’m pretty sure that they make their lights here in the United States and typically the quality of such an item would be higher than that of an item made overseas but the price point is very high for those so you wanna know that you’re getting your moneys worth and not just paying for a name. Of course you want to max Out on your yield and your 4 x 4 or 5 x 5 space so probably 600 to 800 W of actual draw would be what you want. HOWEVER i bet that spiderfarmer se7000 is strong enough to give you fat buds from corner to corner in a 5x5


----------



## euphoria526 (Jun 13, 2021)

If I had the $$$ AND a 5 x5 tent or area I’d get this:









Growcraft X6 – 1000W LED Grow Light – Commercial Grade


***Does not include AC Infinity Smart Control Kit***Shop Smart Control Growcraft hereProcessed in 5-10 Business Days




chilledgrowlights.com




Assembled and made in Texas. 
customer support is amazing, I get really quick responses through Ig I can imagine they are pretty quick through emails. The growcraft series is modular ( if you lose a light bar you can just replace the bar, not the whole light)


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 13, 2021)

I’m still saying nothings touching the Fohse lights if you have that kind of cash. But I could be wrong…


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 13, 2021)

euphoria526 said:


> If I had the $$$ AND a 5 x5 tent or area I’d get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only company I've dealt with that at least sends a thank you letter for your purchase. It's not a big deal but it's a nice touch.


----------



## BurntByFire (Jun 15, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If money is really no object this is a great light pushing basically a true 1000w
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought 8 of these lol


----------



## MFL (Jun 16, 2021)

After chatting with Fohse I want nothing to do with them lol. In order to perform at 100% power, their Aries light needs 3' of canopy separation which is a lot for a 7' high grow tent. Their response to this was "Wanna buy 10 of them???"


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 16, 2021)

The new Kingbrite Copacabana bar lights look really nice. I have a bunch of 320w QB's with the cree XP-E2's and LG ultraviolet and they do amazing work. I'm sure the spread on those bars is another level


----------



## born2grow1 (Aug 6, 2021)

TheWholeTruth said:


> If money is no object the new chilled growcraft ultra is one of if not the best led grow light on the planet. For the amount of wattage it uses and the amount of plant usable light it puts out you cant get better right now. Its one high end light that right now is is in a class of its own.


They are some top quality lights but they need to open up there options for their spectrum. Yes I know they are focused on efficacy,but would like to see them build some commercial models with added infrared with controls to adjust spectrum. I know you can buy infrared supplemental, but I'm not one to hang multiple fixtures and different timers to have everything the way I would like. It would be nice to have the option to adjust spectrum with how efficient chilled tech builds these fixture at commercial level if they brought this to their product line. I would buy a few fixtures if they had these options.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 6, 2021)

MFL said:


> After chatting with Fohse I want nothing to do with them lol. In order to perform at 100% power, their Aries light needs 3' of canopy separation which is a lot for a 7' high grow tent. Their response to this was "Wanna buy 10 of them???"


Fohse are saying 9lbs a light now. Cant see it.


----------



## MFL (Aug 8, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Fohse are saying 9lbs a light now. Cant see it.


sussss. Definitely not happening on a consumer scale


----------



## ComfortCreator (Aug 8, 2021)

#s per light is mostly the grower.

If I pick 10 RIU members for an outdoor grow it would range from 0 to epic depending upon who grew it. The sun is the same for all 10 of them.

Like golf, the equipment IS important but is secondary to a massive skill set and experience.


----------



## MFL (Aug 8, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> #s per light is mostly the grower.
> 
> If I pick 10 RIU members for an outdoor grow it would range from 0 to epic depending upon who grew it. The sun is the same for all 10 of them.
> 
> Like golf, the equipment IS important but is secondary to a massive skill set and experience.


Preach! Credit where it’s due though, Fohse does a great job if you have an indoor grow with high ceilings that can take advantage of their lighting architecture. But it’s rare to be a good enough grower for light to be the limiting factor.


----------



## Deusracing (Sep 8, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Dude buy WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU LIKE no matter the cost and don't listen to anyone on this website. You will get 20 different answers for 20 different lights.
> 
> Quantum boards, strips, cobs and bar lights. Get what makes you happy no matter if it costs $200 or $2000. In the end you learn as you go and your choices will change depending on what you learn during your grow.
> 
> This thread will soon turn into a sarcasm match and you will get a lot of misinformation. Good luck dealing with it


I looked for years and all I saw were repackaged Samsung diodes with a new name. After 7 years of watching this closely. I chose American built. Just saying. To me the rest are all the same with different names


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 8, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> The only company I've dealt with that at least sends a thank you letter for your purchase. It's not a big deal but it's a nice touch.


For that kind of money the light should be offered with a grow tutor if needed!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 9, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> #s per light is mostly the grower.
> 
> If I pick 10 RIU members for an outdoor grow it would range from 0 to epic depending upon who grew it. The sun is the same for all 10 of them.
> 
> Like golf, the equipment IS important but is secondary to a massive skill set and experience.


Obviously you’ve not been to Scotland lol

But your point is true regardless


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 9, 2021)

Money no object, I would buy the Lumatek ZEUS 1000W Xtreme PPFD CO2 LED grow light.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Sep 9, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Obviously you’ve not been to Scotland lol
> 
> But your point is true regardless


Invitations are welcome....☻


----------



## Wet Socks (Sep 11, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Money no object, I would buy the Lumatek ZEUS 1000W Xtreme PPFD CO2 LED grow light.


That looks like the dogs bollocks


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Nov 19, 2021)

Love the scyence lights, being able to control the lighting recipes by app and tuned down or up the power of the light remotely based on height of plants also rocks.

IP68 waterproof and can be washed with water when needed
5 year warranty
App can daisy chain multiple lights together and make different recipes when you need to

Using the Dragon S right now, the Dragon Alpha would be the best imo


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 19, 2021)

7 weeks after using it this happens :/


----------



## bam0813 (Nov 19, 2021)

Wtf! What light is that


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 19, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> Wtf! What light is that


Gavita 1700e Pro


----------



## bam0813 (Nov 19, 2021)

Wow that’s crazy . Hope it’s resolved quick for you


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Nov 19, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Gavita 1700e Pro


Every MFR has a few like this. Can't make every single unit produced absolutely perfect. Still a solid trustworthy brand and I don't even have one. I had the Osram Fluence Spydr 2P light do this to me too and they're still the gold standard from my perspective though despite the hiccup. They happen. Work with the MFR and see what they say. Good luck!!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 19, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Every MFR has a few like this. Can't make every single unit produced absolutely perfect. Still a solid trustworthy brand and I don't even have one. I had the Osram Fluence Spydr 2P light do this to me too and they're still the gold standard from my perspective though despite the hiccup. They happen. Work with the MFR and see what they say. Good luck!!


Im sure the brands good and you’re right, always one that doesn’t work.

Trouble is it’s a pain in the ass to ship back. Not like a HID light where you’re able to change bulbs, ballasts etc

I’m sure it’ll be fine. The shop is wanting me to send it back but I didn’t take the pallet on delivery. Just cut it off and carried it. Now I have to source a pallet and secure it on there lol


----------



## thumper60 (Nov 19, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Im sure the brands good and you’re right, always one that doesn’t work.
> 
> Trouble is it’s a pain in the ass to ship back. Not like a HID light where you’re able to change bulbs, ballasts etc
> 
> I’m sure it’ll be fine. The shop is wanting me to send it back but I didn’t take the pallet on delivery. Just cut it off and carried it. Now I have to source a pallet and secure it on there lol


Mine been running good 3 months here but what a pain shipping that beast hope your got the box, I needed 2 people just move it an hang.This is the main reason i wont buy anything that does not fold for now on.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 19, 2021)

This was why I chose ChilLed. Repair-ability. Easy to go their website and order a new board and install it vs shipping a whole light fixture. Sucks man, hope the turn around time is good for you.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 19, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> This was why I chose ChilLed. Repair-ability. Easy to go their website and order a new board and install it vs shipping a whole light fixture. Sucks man, hope the turn around time is good for you.


Just getting a refund. Done one cycle and all went south due to low temps and high intensity. That light in that 4x4 tent is crazy bright. Had like 3/4 nodes and a couple inches high.

I already have central heating, space heater and tubular heater near tent. I’d need another 2-3 space heaters to get the room up to temp which is completely pointless as it’s costing me more to heat the room than to run the light!

So trying a 630w DE CMH. Which is also dimmable


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 19, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Just getting a refund. Done one cycle and all went south due to low temps and high intensity. That light in that 4x4 tent is crazy bright. Had like 3/4 nodes and a couple inches high.
> 
> I already have central heating, space heater and tubular heater near tent. I’d need another 2-3 space heaters to get the room up to temp which is completely pointless as it’s costing me more to heat the room than to run the light!
> 
> So trying a 630w DE CMH. Which is also dimmable


Interesting. Whats the temp of the room that your tent sits in?


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Nov 19, 2021)

Has anyone mentioned BLI. Made in USA if that's matters and seem like some solid lights. The perfectpar 650 looks nice and for 5x5 I can't speak from personal experience I was just looking around and came across them. One day I'll be able to get off the porch and play with the big dogs lol.


----------



## Buddernugs (Nov 19, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> "Interested in the Gavitas, can someone point me in the right direction? I run a 600hps in a 4x4, tried dual 400's but was a bit hot. Want even coverage is all I ask."
> 
> No other fixture on the market gives you the spread that the gavita does......do yourself a favor, do a google search for "sshz and Orange Gasm" which is my thread on another site with over 42,000 views and growing about 1,000 views a month. It was my first grow under LED's, I got over 106 oz in a 4 X 8 space under two of them. There's a ton of info in the thread by many people, but results speak louder than words.


Has anyone else noticed that BK 78 laughs at everything that is better than his grow?


----------



## ricman (Nov 19, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> Has anyone else noticed that BK 78 laughs at everything that is better than his grow?


I’m not saying my grow is “better” than @bk78... it is bigger... but honestly the guy has been nothing but complementary to me... just my experience with the guy... could be yours was different. Optic LED gets my vote!!!


----------



## oill (Nov 19, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Looking to switch my old 600wHPS/MH light for something top notch.
> 
> It’ll ideally need to cover a 5x5 tent footprint.
> 
> ...


Hlg diablo


----------



## race winslow (Nov 19, 2021)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Has anyone mentioned BLI. Made in USA if that's matters and seem like some solid lights. The perfectpar 650 looks nice and for 5x5 I can't speak from personal experience I was just looking around and came across them. One day I'll be able to get off the porch and play with the big dogs lol.


Just checked them out. Good looking lights at a reasonable price.

PerfectPar 650W LED - BoulderLamp, Inc.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 19, 2021)

race winslow said:


> Just checked them out. Good looking lights at a reasonable price.
> 
> PerfectPar 650W LED - BoulderLamp, Inc.


Id like to see that 3.9μmol/s claim third party tested.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 19, 2021)

MedicGrow Spectrum X

The integrated, add-on UV bars are sick, as is the spectrum display and the red boost feature.


----------



## race winslow (Nov 19, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> Id like to see that 3.9μmol/s claim third party tested.


Agreed....I believe that they are referring to the red spectrum and not the average of all of the lights. Seems that around 3.1 is close to the current ceiling.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 19, 2021)

race winslow said:


> Agreed....I believe that they are referring to the red spectrum and not the average of all of the lights. Seems that around 3.1 is close to the current ceiling.


 Well if thats the case, their website is a bit misleading.


----------



## Buddernugs (Nov 19, 2021)

ricman said:


> I’m not saying my grow is “better” than @bk78... it is bigger... but honestly the guy has been nothing but complementary to me... just my experience with the guy... could be yours was different. Optic LED gets my vote!!!
> View attachment 5031847


 You getting the new 720s?


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 19, 2021)

So I see this thread is still alive and cooking......I'll again post a link to my very first gavita 1700e grow from last year. It currently has over 66K views on the Farm, and the thread has been locked since March so no comments have been added since then.









Irie Seeds "Orange Gasm" under Gavita Pro 1700e LED's..........


After over 30+ years of growing under HPS bulbs, I've finally made the switch to LED's. Bigtime! 2 of these LED's cost me over $2800 delivered. Everything is new- a new room, 2 new lights, a new strain, a different exhaust system, new pots, etc........ Excessive heat was the main reason for the...




www.thcfarmer.com





I'm back to comment now, as I have 5 grows under my belt and about to finish my 6th in about 2 weeks. All told, the Gavita's still are performing admirably with no issues or problems. I continue to average about 100 oz a crop in the 4 X 8 sq. ft space. under 2 of the LED's. I pretty much have it down pat about now and don't really spend much time in the room other than to water and give a quick look/see. Defoliation continues to be an important part of all my grows, and helps in many ways, which I've detailed before early in this thread.

To be sure, there are better LED's on the market just about now. Independent reviews have confirmed this fact. I plan on going another year and a half and replacing both of these- so 3 years total feels about right. I won a Medic Grow Fold 8 in a contest and that hangs in another room for emergencies when needed and as a back up just in case. It's a nice light for $589 delivered, close to half the price of the gavita. I have no idea what direction I'll go with next time, and expect further improvements to continue every couple of months. But for now, the Gavita's are just fine for my purposes and a few oz here or there makes no difference- they remain a high quality LED that take alot of abuse as I hit my head on them 20X a week.

We can debate forever the issue, fact is, grower skill and strain selection are just as important as light quality.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Nov 19, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Im sure the brands good and you’re right, always one that doesn’t work.
> 
> Trouble is it’s a pain in the ass to ship back. Not like a HID light where you’re able to change bulbs, ballasts etc
> 
> I’m sure it’ll be fine. The shop is wanting me to send it back but I didn’t take the pallet on delivery. Just cut it off and carried it. Now I have to source a pallet and secure it on there lol


Wish I could help out! I work at a warehouse and am in with walking distance of a ton of pallets!!

Definitely ask the MFR to send you a shipping label as it should be under warranty I would assume and you shouldn't have to pay the cost for their defects. It's the cost if doing business sometimes! Like I said, I work at a warehouse for a supply chain so I'm all too familiar with how an efficient org should operate! Not everywhere will, but quality MFRs should cover your cost.


----------



## ricman (Nov 19, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> You getting the new 720s?


I’ve got the 650’s... they are advertising the 720 for a 5x5... my trays are 4x4.. so I don’t see the need... also when you start pushing the wattages up on these LED’s.. I think you start to loose some of benefits that make them attractive to buy... which for me was less electricity and heat for the same yield... just my opinion... good luck to you.


----------



## BucketGrower (Nov 19, 2021)

ricman said:


> I’m not saying my grow is “better” than @bk78... it is bigger... but honestly the guy has been nothing but complementary to me... just my experience with the guy... could be yours was different. Optic LED gets my vote!!!
> View attachment 5031847


I could probably do this through pm if you want but I'm curious... what do you do with all that? Sell to dispensaries or for personal consumption/ give to friends?


----------



## Buddernugs (Nov 19, 2021)

ricman said:


> I’ve got the 650’s... they are advertising the 720 for a 5x5... my trays are 4x4.. so I don’t see the need... also when you start pushing the wattages up on these LED’s.. I think you start to loose some of benefits that make them attractive to buy... which for me was less electricity and heat for the same yield... just my opinion... good luck to you.


Yeah I agree with you they’re the same exact light, just driven harder. Kind of takes away from what the 650 is all about


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Nov 19, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> Id like to see that 3.9μmol/s claim third party tested.


Where is that claim made?


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 19, 2021)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Where is that claim made?


https://boulderlamp.com/product/perfectpar-650w-led/ 
Right on the product page.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Nov 19, 2021)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Where is that claim made?


Not hijacking but got a question. Anyone reading have a decent 400w quantum board? If so what distance from canopy, and what power % (late flower)?


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Nov 19, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> https://boulderlamp.com/product/perfectpar-650w-led/
> Right on the product page.
> View attachment 5031916


Hahaha I missed that. I like the dimmable red. Don't see it on info sheet.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 19, 2021)

Ok that one looks better. 2.5 Umol. I would still proly argue for Chilled DIY 600w kit since it has a higher efficiency. But that is at least more honest lol. Independent dimming of the reds is cool feature. Not a bad light at all. Not a fan of built in drivers but I wont hold that against them. I wonder if you order parts to fix this light?
Edit: They measured their par in a 4x4 but are advertising it for a 5x5?


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Nov 19, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> Ok that one looks better. 2.5 Umol. I would still proly argue for Chilled DIY 600w kit since it has a higher efficiency. But that is at least more honest lol. Independent dimming of the reds is cool feature. Not a bad light at all. Not a fan of built in drivers but I wont hold that against them. I wonder if you order parts to fix this light?
> Edit: They measured their par in a 4x4 but are advertising it for a 5x5?
> View attachment 5031931


Yeah I noticed that also. I'm starting to wonder now lol. I might move it down on my list of under 1k wants lol


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 19, 2021)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Yeah I noticed that also. I'm starting to wonder now lol. I might move it down on my list of under 1k wants lol


Yeah man, too many inconsistencies for me. It'd be off my list lol.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Nov 19, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> So I see this thread is still alive and cooking......I'll again post a link to my very first gavita 1700e grow from last year. It currently has over 66K views on the Farm, and the thread has been locked since March so no comments have been added since then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this as I read your post and saw the picture. It is nice that you are relatively modest about it. 

The light may work for you but having seen a few hundred grows here with all sorts of LEDs, it is not the light.

It mat be a great light. It just doesnt matter that much though. 

What you use next informs us a lot more than anything else. Your first LEDs were top quality but you didnt have experience with them yet. Now that you know LED you can make a really well informed decision.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 19, 2021)

Again my point is, the light doesn't matter as much as most of you think. First off, nearly 95% of the manufacturers overstate their numbers. This has been proven by legit independent reviewers. Even gavita overstated their LED performance. To my memory, I think I've only seen 2 manufacturers actually claim correct and accurate numbers. Don't believe any of their claims, look for proper reviews, you may be surprised.

Secondly, again, the top LED's performance are much the same and most won't notice any difference in the end. I was able to obtain 2.3-2.4 GPW in my first grow by my experience growing (over 30 years) and not buy the gavita's performance. To maximize any light, you need to be a solid grower and understand much of what is going on. It doesn't happen overnight........ and LED aren't the magic potion to end all. Becoming a good grower first is more important in the end than buying expensive equipment. 

I also want to mention co2, which everyone from the start told me how necessary it is to obtain high yields, and especially important when using high photon LED's. I haven't used it yet, and continue to have great success without it. I've used it before under HPS and found it a pain to bother with. So I don't. Fresh air is enough for success, I aim for negative air pressure in the room.

Cocoforcannabis is doing some solid LED reviews, many can be found on Youtube among other places. Spend some time looking around, you may be surprised as to what you find. Rollitup is probably NOT the place I'd be looking for help on this, but that's me.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 19, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> Again my point is, the light doesn't matter as much as most of you think. First off, nearly 95% of the manufacturers overstate their numbers. This has been proven by legit independent reviewers. Even gavita overstated their LED performance. To my memory, I think I've only seen 2 manufacturers actually claim correct and accurate numbers. Don't believe any of their claims, look for proper reviews, you may be surprised.
> 
> Secondly, again, the top LED's performance are much the same and most won't notice any difference in the end. I was able to obtain 2.3-2.4 GPW in my first grow by my experience growing (over 30 years) and not buy the gavita's performance. To maximize any light, you need to be a solid grower and understand much of what is going on. It doesn't happen overnight........ and LED aren't the magic potion to end all. Becoming a good grower first is more important in the end than buying expensive equipment.
> 
> ...


Only 2 huh, Brands? And you know their numbers are accurate due to your testing of hundreds of led lights? And Cocforcannabis is one of the last places I'd go. I personally would look at Shane from Migro. 
Damn, Im sorry you had so many people tell you co2. Any actual grower would tell you to just make your space bigger or suggest any thing else before co2. co2 is a last resort for improving yield. Like the very dead balls last thing you do. I am excited, im going to be adding natural co2 to my grow once my mushroom tent is up and going!


----------



## green217 (Nov 19, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> Here is 1/2 the room!!!
> 
> View attachment 4873235


Purdy!


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 19, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> Only 2 huh, Brands? And you know their numbers are accurate due to your testing of hundreds of led lights? And Cocforcannabis is one of the last places I'd go. I personally would look at Shane from Migro.
> Damn, Im sorry you had so many people tell you co2. Any actual grower would tell you to just make your space bigger or suggest any thing else before co2. co2 is a last resort for improving yield. Like the very dead balls last thing you do. I am excited, im going to be adding natural co2 to my grow once my mushroom tent is up and going!


Hey dick head, I never said they were my reviews. I was actually thinking of Migro but figured most of you wouldn’t have a clue who it was I talking about. If you watched as many of his reviews as I have, you’d would know what I said was 100% accurate. And the co2 claim was not people, it was manufacturers telling customers it was necessary to use it since the LED’s were so powerful. Go back in your hole, I’m trying to help and you’re just being a schmuck. When you have 1 successful grow (I probably have 15+on RIU), come on back and we’ll argue some more. You’re just a troll big man…….my grows speak for themselves, here, on the farm and numerous other places going back to 2008. Shut your trap and learn something instead of making stupid comments.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 20, 2021)

m4s73r said:


> Interesting. Whats the temp of the room that your tent sits in?


Its on the 2nd floor in a low ceiling room. So atm outdoor temps are 50f, room temp is 67f (40mph winds strips the heat big time) as it’s an old ass house (1829)

The tent sits at 71f . That’s with the extraction right down to about 30-40%. any lower and I got mold mid flower.

So the light only heats it a few degrees.

Back in the late summer it was about 85f in the tent and didn’t have issues.


----------



## Rocket Soul (Nov 20, 2021)

oill said:


> Hlg diablo


I tend to agree here even if i prefer diy for a perfect fit to my space, but the diablo with new evo diodes hits the spot quite well, but id add some uv and definitely far red on separate channels. 

Alternatively if you want that perfect all in one spectrum without messing around with extra channels id go for High lights 420 by growlights australia /LED TEKNIK. you would probably want 6 boards for a 5x5.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 20, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Its on the 2nd floor in a low ceiling room. So atm outdoor temps are 50f, room temp is 67f (40mph winds strips the heat big time) as it’s an old ass house (1829)
> 
> The tent sits at 71f . That’s with the extraction right down to about 30-40%. any lower and I got mold mid flower.
> 
> ...


Ahh low temps, high humidity. Is the driver in the tent as well?


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 20, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> Hey dick head, I never said they were my reviews. I was actually thinking of Migro but figured most of you wouldn’t have a clue who it was I talking about. If you watched as many of his reviews as I have, you’d would know what I said was 100% accurate. And the co2 claim was not people, it was manufacturers telling customers it was necessary to use it since the LED’s were so powerful. Go back in your hole, I’m trying to help and you’re just being a schmuck. When you have 1 successful grow (I probably have 15+on RIU), come on back and we’ll argue some more. You’re just a troll big man…….my grows speak for themselves, here, on the farm and numerous other places going back to 2008. Shut your trap and learn something instead of making stupid comments.


Oof, let me just block this cunt. Wow. Talk about a condescending dude.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 20, 2021)

Did I read that right? Like he would have suggested something, but figured what? we dont know how youtube works? 

Hey guys, So Shane from Migro has done a Metric shit ton of reviews on lights. Check him out on youtube! He'll show you that a lot of the numbers from manufactures can be a little biased for them to marketable. But he does a great job and is non-biased! Check him out!

Wow that was hard...


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2021)

SSHZ said:


> So I see this thread is still alive and cooking......I'll again post a link to my very first gavita 1700e grow from last year. It currently has over 66K views on the Farm, and the thread has been locked since March so no comments have been added since then.


You still over here bragging about your thread over at the farm with 66k views? Is that a special achievement or something? Views on a Internet forum

If this were pre school you’d get a gold star buddy.


----------



## Dape Green (Nov 20, 2021)

My dad just got two of the new HLG scorpion diablos. Absolutely insane light with unbeatable efficiency.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 20, 2021)

Buddernugs said:


> Has anyone else noticed that BK 78 laughs at everything that is better than his grow?


Definitely not true. He's laughed at plenty of my pictures.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Definitely not true. He's laughed at plenty of my pictures.


Should’ve seen the melt this kid had in my inbox yesterday. Quite amusing.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 20, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Should’ve seen the melt this kid had in my inbox yesterday. Quite amusing.


Self entitlement, parents that never said no or disciplined, and participation trophies.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 20, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Self entitlement, parents that never said no or disciplined, and participation trophies.


Pretty sure his tent with his 2.5 pound larf plant is in his parents basement still :shrug:


----------



## WeedNerd2.0 (Nov 21, 2021)

PhotonTek XT 1000 Pro CO2........Absolute BEAST if you run bottled and worth every penny with the controller. Got mine for $,700 with controller and cable extensions for remote ballasts. And before some troll decides to hate like they always do..... https://www.cocoforcannabis.com/grow-light-guide/photontek-xt-1000w-co2-pro-par-test-review/


----------



## Seaside805 (Jan 17, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Looking to switch my old 600wHPS/MH light for something top notch.
> 
> It’ll ideally need to cover a 5x5 tent footprint.
> 
> ...


I went with a HLG scorpion Diablo 600+ watt really like it runs pretty cool....good luck a lot to choose from...peace


----------



## TimBar (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't piss away your cash. I have used California Lights that are very pricey and compared with two 150w hyperlite groplanner O and have never noticed a difference. I like that hyperlite has some deep red led in the board.

I will no longer spend more than $1/watt for an LED.


----------



## 0potato0 (Feb 14, 2022)

TimBar said:


> Don't piss away your cash. I have used California Lights that are very pricey and compared with two 150w hyperlite groplanner O and have never noticed a difference. I like that hyperlite has some deep red led in the board.
> 
> I will no longer spend more than $1/watt for an LED.


Especially since the new 150w O series (without wifi but with dimmer) are 69.99 on amazon. Deep red AND UV


----------



## Valeris (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm enjoying my raging kush 2.0. I run a double decker and my top plants are leggier than my bottom plants. It was nice to be able to write up 2 different recipes so the tall plants get more cool light to slow stretch and the bottom plants get warmer light to promote stretch.


----------



## rootforme (Feb 19, 2022)

Optic 8


----------

